# [Extreme-Review] Netzteile mit 650-850 Watt im Roundup 2010



## Klutten (14. Februar 2010)

*
Leistungsstarkes Netzteil gefordert? Kein Problem.
Dieses Roundup bietet eine Übersicht im Bereich von 650 bis 850 Watt

Update 1 mit Be Quiet, Cougar und Super Flower (18.07.10)
* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Noch vor ein paar Jahren wurden Netzteile als Komponente eines PCs stiefmütterlich behandelt - man musste eines haben, aber Emotionen waren dem Gedanken an den Stromspender nicht zu entlocken. Dieses Blatt hat sich langsam aber sicher gewendet. Das Qualitätsbewusstsein und auch die Sicherheit sind in Bezug auf hochwertige Hardware in den letzten Jahren stark gestiegen, aber nicht zuletzt sind es auch die moddingverrückten Bastler, die ihre Ansprüche an die Industrie und Hersteller gerichtet haben. 

Mittlerweile sind sich nahezu alle Käufer einig, dass man am falschen Ende spart, wenn man ein extrem günstiges und trotzdem leistungsstarkes Spenderherz kauft und auch der Letzte hat begriffen, dass 800 Watt für 30 Euro nicht der Inbegriff für ein langes Computerleben seien können. Trotzdem sind die Gründe für die Anschaffung eines Netzteils dieser Leistungsklasse vielfältig. Da gibt es einerseits die Leistungsfanatiker, die ihr SLI- oder Crossfire-Gespann nebst i7-CPU befeuern wollen und auf der anderen Seite auch die Silentfreaks, die ihr Netzteil durch eine Belastung von unter 50% nahezu immer in einem fast lautlosen Zustand halten wollen. Und eines haben sie dann fast alle gerne - einen aufgeräumten Rechner, wo keine unnötigen Kabel die idyllische Optik das Innenleben stört. Hier heißt das große Schlagwort "Kabelmanagement" - schon fast ein Unwort des Jahres, wenn man diverse Bilderthreads in diesem Forum durchforstet. 

Alles kein Problem. Moderne Netzteile dieser Größenordnung bieten für jeden Anwender etwas, der bereit ist einen nicht ganz zu unterschätzenden Geldbetrag über die Ladentheke zu schieben. Ich hoffe euch mit diesem Roundup eine kleine Entscheidungshilfe zu bieten und wünsche viel Spaß beim lesen. 
*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Für den, der es noch nicht kennt sei gesagt, dass  dieses Inhaltsverzeichnis interaktiv nutzbar ist. Man kann mit einem  kurzen Klick direkt zu den gewünschten Stellen springen. Hat man den  gewünschten Teil gelesen, so gibt es an dessen Ende auch wieder einen  Sprung zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis.  Ebenso verhalten sich die Bilder in diesem Review. Mit einem Klick  werden sie größer, was die Übersichtlichkeit doch arg verbessert.  Grundsätzlich lässt sich alles vergrößern, was einen grauen Rahmen hat.


Danksagung
Informationen rund um 80-Plus
Verwendete Messgeräte in diesem Roundup
Testsystem und Testmethodik
Alle Leistungsdaten in der Übersicht
Die Leistungsaufnahme des gesamten Systems
Messung des Schalldruckpegels

Fazit
 


*XFX Black Edition 750 Watt*
Lieferumfang & Kabellängen
Technische Daten & Features
Impressionen & Verarbeitung
Leistung

 

*Corsair HX850 W*
Lieferumfang  & Kabellängen
Technische Daten & Features
Impressionen  & Verarbeitung
Leistung

 

*Silverstone SST-ST75F-P*
Lieferumfang  & Kabellängen
Technische Daten & Features
Impressionen  & Verarbeitung
Leistung

 

*Seasonic X-Series 650 Watt*
Lieferumfang  & Kabellängen
Technische Daten & Features
Impressionen  & Verarbeitung
Leistung

 

*Enermax Modu 87+ 700 Watt*
Lieferumfang  & Kabellängen
Technische Daten & Features
Impressionen  & Verarbeitung
Leistung

 

*Cougar GX-Series 800 Watt*
Lieferumfang   & Kabellängen
Technische Daten &  Features
Impressionen  & Verarbeitung
Leistung

 

*Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 750 Watt*
Lieferumfang   & Kabellängen
Technische Daten &  Features
Impressionen  & Verarbeitung
Leistung

 

*Super Flower Golden Green 700 Watt*
Lieferumfang   & Kabellängen
Technische Daten &  Features
Impressionen  & Verarbeitung
Leistung


*Folgende Netzteile werden nachgereicht, sobald sie am Markt verfügbar sind:*
Die Netzteile werden im Herbst 2010 erwartet.

*Coolermaster Silent Pro Gold 700 Watt*
Lieferumfang   & Kabellängen
Technische Daten &  Features
Impressionen  & Verarbeitung
Leistung

 

*GEIL Thortech Thunderbold 800 Watt*
Lieferumfang   & Kabellängen
Technische Daten &  Features
Impressionen  & Verarbeitung
Leistung


​ *Danksagung*

Ein Roundup dieser Größenordnung wäre für mich niemals möglich gewesen, wenn nicht die folgenden Hersteller ihre freundliche und schnelle Unterstützung zugesichert hätten. Ich entsende an dieser Stelle daher ein herzliches Dankeschön an all die Pressevertreter, die meinem Wunsch nach einem Testsample in der Klasse um 650 bis 850 Watt nachgekommen sind. In diesem Bunde darf eine Person nicht fehlen, Marco Albert, der seines Zeichens unterstützend an der Umsetzung mitgewirkt hat. Danke.​
 Die Banner führen direkt auf die Seiten der Hersteller



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Informationen rund um 80-Plus*

    Ein Schlagwort wie „80 Plus“, hat gerade in den letzten Jahren immer mehr an Bedeutung gewonnen. Was aber steckt grundsätzlich hinter dieser werbewirksamen Bezeichnung?

  Das Programm „80 Plus“ entstammt einer im Jahr 2004 gegründeten nordamerikanischen Initiative, die mittlerweile auch weltweit als Qualitätsmerkmal Netzteile mit genau bestimmten Anforderungen auszeichnet und die Ergebnisse in übersichtlichen Messprotokollen jedermann zur Verfügung stellt. Im Vordergrund steht die Effizienz und damit natürlich der schonende Umgang mit unseren Ressourcen, was auch in der „Energie-Star“-Richtlinie wiederzufinden ist. Ursprünglich lediglich für Netzteile mit einem Wirkungsgrad größer 80 Prozent bei den definierten Lastpunkten 20 / 50 / 100 Prozent gedacht, ist durch den großen technischen Fortschritt ein umfangreicheres Portfolio mit den Leistungskategorien Bronze, Silber und Gold entstanden, welches ihr der Tabelle entnehmen könnt.

  Zusätzlich zu den Lastpunkten und der damit bestimmten Effizienz, müssen zertifizierte Netzteile noch einen Leistungsfaktor größer 0,9 aufweisen und somit ihre Wirtschaftlichkeit beweisen. Dieser Faktor spiegelt das Verhältnis von Wirkleistung und Scheinleistung wider. Grundsätzlich gilt zusammengefasst, dass mit steigender Effizienz die Menge aufgenommener Energie sinkt und dementsprechend auch weniger Wärmeverluste zu verbuchen sind. Man darf sich somit über eine geringere Stromrechnung, bzw. über eine geringere Lautstärke freuen. Inwiefern sich eine Anschaffung dieser High-End-Netzteile insgesamt lohnt, soll dieser Test zeigen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Verwendete Messgeräte in diesem Roundup*

Daten und Informationen fallen bekanntlich nicht vom Himmel - diese werden in Kleinarbeit selbst ermittelt. In diesem Roundup steht natürlich der Strom und die Vergleichbarkeit der Effizienz ganz oben auf der Tagesordnung - auch die Geräuschentwicklung soll verglichen werden. Hierfür habe ich mal meine verwendeten Messgeräte fotografiert, um sie euch näher zu bringen. Um die Effizienz in verschiedenen Szenarien zu vergleichen, nutze ich ein einfaches Strommessgerät der Firma Voltcraft, den "Energy Check 3000". Dieses ist für rund 25 Euro bei Conrad erhältlich und somit für Jedermann erschwinglich, aber auch eben so nützlich. Um die gelieferten Spannungen zu messen, benötigt man dann ein Digitalmultimeter. Ich nutze ein Fluke 77 III, welches sehr hochwertig ist, es reicht aber auch jedes Gerät für etwa 20-30 Euro. Um einen Eindruck über die jeweilige Geräuschkulisse zu bekommen, steht mir leihweise ein Schallpegelmessgerät der Firma Brüel & Kjaer zur Verfügung. Hiermit sind Tendenzen zwischen den einzelnen Kandidaten erkennbar.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Testsystem und Testmethodik*

Ein kleines Kapitel ist natürlich auch den stromfressenden Komponenten gewidmet, denn in diesem Test geht es vornehmlich darum, die leistungsstarken Stromspender in verschiedenen Szenarien zu belasten. Zu diesem Zweck steht folgendes System zur Verfügung.

Mainboard: Asus Rampage II Gene
CPU: Intel Xeon W3520 @4,2 GHz @ 1,27 V
Speicher: Corsair Dominator TR3X 1866 CL9
Grafik: SLI-Verbund aus 2x XFX 8800 GTX XXX
HDD: RAID-Verbund aus 2x WD1600 BEKT
Wakü: Laing DDC 1T, Aquaero, 4x Scythe Slipstream

Beim Prozessor wurde ein fester Multiplikator gewählt, SMT und alle Stromsparmodi sind weiterhin aktiv. Die zu messenden Belastungspunkte wurden so gewählt, dass Auslastungen von ~25, ~50 und ~80 Prozent der nominell zur Verfügung gestellten Leistung erreicht werden. Mit knapp über 200 Watt wird die erste Grenze bereits auf dem Windows-Desktop (CPU-Idle) erreicht. Um 50 Prozent Last zu bekommen, reicht es bereits aus, den Prozessor mit Prime zu belasten, es liegen rund 380 Watt Stromverbrauch an. Um die Netzteile dann einigermaßen an ihre Grenzen zu treiben, ist schon ein Gespann aus mehreren Grafikkarten nötig, welches hier mit guten alten, stromfressenden G80-Derivaten bereit steht. Idealerweise wäre hier der Furmark einzusetzen, um aber die hohen Temperaturen und Schäden an der Hardware zu vermeiden, kommt der 3DMark Vantage und dort die Sequenz "New Calico" zum Einsatz. Mit dem Eintritt in das Asteroidenfeld liegen meist rund 640 Watt an, was für diesen Test ausreichen soll. 

Die Lautstärke wird jeweils nach etwa 30 Minuten gemessen, Prime und der 3DMark Vantage laufen so lange in der Dauerschleife.

Für den Effizienzvergleich wird jeweils zum gleichen Zeitpunkt der Stromverbrauch direkt an der Steckdose gemessen. Mehrere Durchläufe (3-5) garantieren, dass hier konstante Werte abgelesen werden. Die Spannungen und der Abfall unter Last (12 V) werden direkt an den Buchsen der Netzteile mit dem Multimeter abgenommen. ​*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Alle Leistungsdaten in der Übersicht*

Dieses ganze Roundup beginnt, womit andere Tests enden. So bekommt ihr zunächst einige Messwerte und Übersichtsdaten und könnt anschließend zu dem Netzteil springen, welches euch am Interessantesten erscheint. Zu beachten ist im allgemein, dass hier abgegebene Wertungen aufgrund des Leistungsspektrums mit einer gewissen Differenz betrachtet werden müssen. Alle Netzteile sind nach neuesten ATX-Standards gefertigt und versorgen selbst leistungsstarke Systeme mit einer überragenden Zuverlässigkeit. Die Tabelle mit den real gemessenen Spannungen im Windows Idle und unter Last zeigt, dass gerade die wichtige 12V-Leitung sehr stabil zu Werke geht.

An dieser Stelle lohnt sich auch ein Blick in die technischen Daten des jeweiligen Probanden und die dort hinterlegte Garantie. Mittlerweile geben manche Hersteller bis zu5 oder gar 7 Jahre Garantie, was sehr zukunftssicher ist. Man könnte fast meinen, man kauft ein Netzteil fürs Leben.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Leistungsaufnahme des gesamten Systems*

Im privaten Testkämmerlein sind natürlich nur einfache Messmethoden zu realisiere, die aber auch zuverlässige Werte liefern können. Die hier angegebene Leistungsaufnahme gibt sinnbildlich die Effizienz der einzelnen Netzteile wieder. Es gibt aber etwas zu beachten. Die bei den Testmethoden angegebenen Lastpunkte entsprechen je nach Nennleitung des jeweiligen Stromspenders einem anderen Punkt auf der Leistungskurve. So hat das HX850W von Corsair mit seinen 850 Watt natürlich einen günstigeren Punkt bei der Messung als das Seasonic mit seinen 650 Watt. Ein leistungsstärkeres Produkt hat hier also den Vorteil, dass es näher in Richtung der höchsten Effizienz (angegeben bei 50% Auslastung) liegt. 

Dass sich dieser theoretische Vorteil nicht unbedingt auch im wahren Leben auszahlt, eventuell auch wesentlich geringer als angenommen ist, zeigt in den folgenden Diagrammen eindeutig das Seasonic-Netzteil. Dieses setzt sich in allen drei gemessenen Punkten (ohne Standby) klar an die Spitze des engen Testfeldes, wo aktuell nur eine Differenz von etwa 20 Watt zwischen dem "ersten" und "letzten" Platz liegt. Bezieht man gewisse Toleranzen bei der Messung mit ein, erscheinen die Unterschiede noch geringer.​


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



*Messung des Schalldruckpegels*

Die Ermittlung des Schalldruckpegels aufgrund des sehr empfindlichen Messgerätes und der vielen (ungeahnten Einflüsse) im eigenen Heim nur als rein qualitativer Vergleich zu betrachten - die Zahlenwerte entsprechen nicht zwingend der Realität, eine Referenzmessung kann leider nicht den Abgleich und wissenschaftlichen Beweis liefern.

Alles in Allem überzeugen hier alle getesteten Netzteile durch einen sehr leisen Betrieb, der oft nur vom Messgerät oder eben rein subjektiv vom Ton der Geräuschkulisse unterschieden werden kann. Grobe Schnitzer leistet sich keiner der Hersteller und so liefern alle eine fein justierte Lüftersteuerung an. Positiver Ausreißer nach oben ist auch hier wieder das Seasonic X-Series, welches selbst bei 100% CPU-Last (~370 Watt) meist noch passiv zu Werke geht, oder aber selten den Lüfter zuschaltet. Dieser ist dann aber sehr angenehm und fällt nicht störend auf. 

Ebenso verhält es sich beim Enermax. Obwohl der Lüfter permanent läuft, kratzt es an der Grenze der Aufnahmemöglichkeit des Messgerätes und ist schön leise. Um einen Anhaltspunkt zu geben sei gesagt, dass alle Probanden in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse kaum auszumachen wären, im offenen Aufbau und kaum 50cm neben dem Kopf aber auch nur für empfindliche Ohren deutlich wahrzunehmen sind. Die verdrehten Messwerte beim XFX-Netzteil können mit einem leichten Lüfterklackern im unteren Drehzahlbereich erklärt werden, liegen aber auch im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit.​


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Fazit (24.04.2010)*

Ein Fazit kann in Bezug auf das noch nicht vollständig abgearbeitete Testfeld nur vorläufig ausfallen und selbst da fällt es schwer, die vielen Facetten der einzelnen Probanden auf einen Nenner zu bringen und einen Sieger zu küren.

Alle getesteten Netzteile sind dem gehobenen Preissegment entnommen und werden ihrer Verpflichtung nach einer hohen Effizienz, perfekten Verarbeitung und gebotener Sicherheitsausstattung gerecht. Rein qualitativ spielen die Probanden auf einem wirklich hohen Niveau und Punkte des Anstoßes sind nur mit größter Mühe auszumachen - dann aber oft subjektiven Empfindens. Obwohl ich persönlich jemand bin, der sehr schlichte und edle Produkte mag, konnten mich auch die Gold abgestimmten Stromspender in ihren Bann ziehen. So hat jedes der Netzteile hier seinen eigenen Charme und weiß durch raffinierte Details zu gefallen. 

XFX weiß durch seine aggressive Optik und die außergewöhnliche Formgebung zu gefallen, Corsair und Seasonic begeistern mit matter Edeloptik und stimmiger Farbgebung und das Enermax sticht durch seinen goldenen Lüfter und die glänzende Oberfläche aus der Masse heraus. Mitten in diese Schar sortiert sich das Silverstone ein, welches einfach nur schlicht und wunderbar unauffällig daher kommt. 

Neben der optischen Seite galt es in diesen Roundup auch die Gestaltung der Kabel zu bewerten. Hier sind Silverstone und Seasonic mit ihrem voll modularen Aufbau eine Bereicherung für jeden aufgeräumten Rechner. Kein überflüssiges Kabel stört das innere Erscheinungsbild. Aber auch die anderen Hersteller wissen zu überzeugen. Sicher, teilweise wünscht man sich an die ein oder andere Stelle einen Stecker mehr oder weniger, aber alle haben ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht und bieten durch die Bank weg stimmige Aufteilungen. Ebenso sind clevere Detaillösungen zu finden. Corsair bietet zum Beispiel sehr gut zu verstauende Flachbandkabel, Enermax beispielsweise geteilte Kabel, die über eine weite Strecke für ein aufgeräumtes Gehäuse sorgen. Etwas störend sind hingegen die störrischen PCI-E-Kabel von Silverstone, die mit sanfter Gewalt in eine gewünschte Richtung gedrückt werden müssen.

Zum Schluss bleibt nur eine knappe Wertung meinerseits - am Besten mache sich jeder ein eigenes Bild.

Das Seasonic X-Series mit 650 Watt setzt sich durch den nahezu immer lautlosen Betrieb, die hervorragende Verarbeitung und das sehr vielseitige Kabelmanagement an die Spitze des Feldes. Knapp dahinter ordnen sich Enermax mit dem Modu87+ 700 Watt und Corsair mit dem HX850W ein, die neben erstklassigen Werten gerade mit der Verarbeitung und den Kabeln ordentlich Pluspunkte sammeln. Wiederum dahinter siedeln sich XFX mit dem Black Edition 650 Watt und Silverstone mit seinem Strider Plus 750 Watt an. Auch sie bieten sehr gute Verarbeitung, eine sehr gute Effizienz und eine außergewöhnliche Optik, müssen sich insgesamt nur durch Feinheiten an dritter Stelle einordnen. 

Ihr seht, die Entscheidung ist schwer, die reinen Messwerte reichen kaum aus, zu vielfältig sind die tollen Details, die alle Hersteller ihren Netzteilen mit auf den Weg geben. Ich hoffe, dass ich euch mit diesem Roundup einige Entscheidungen erleichtere und freue mich schon auf die Nachzügler, die teilweise in ein paar Wochen, aber auch erst im Herbst eintrudeln werden.

Viel Spaß beim Stöbern.

*

Fazit (18.07.2010)

*Die Erweiterung eines bestehenden Fazits ist natürlich kein leichtes Unterfangen, aber ich möchte trotzdem versuchen meine Eindrücke der drei neuen Probanden zu vermitteln. Es haben sich das Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 750 Watt, das neue Cougar GX800 und das ebenfalls frische Super Flower Golden Green mit 700 Watt hier eingefunden und stellen sich dem bestehenden Testfeld.

Wie bereits beim Beginn dieser Reihe, gehören auch die drei neuen Kandidaten zur qualitativen Oberklasse und sind im Falle von Cougar und Be Quiet auch preislich dort angesiedelt. Das Super Flower sprengt den Rahmen nach unten positiv und ist das günstigste Netzteil des Updates. Die Qualität beweisen die Netzteile auch dieses Mal wieder mit tollen Gehäusen und klasse Features - bei Super Flower etwas einfacher, aber trotzdem ohne jeglichen Tadel.

Da bekanntlich viele Dinge eine reine Sache des persönlichen Geschmacks sind, beschränke ich mich auf ein paar Besonderheiten. Hier ist zum einen das komplett gekapselte und wuchtig wirkende Be Quiet anders, als die einfach lackierten anderen Gehäuse, aber auch Cougar trifft mit der Optik in Schrumpflack und den goldenen Applikationen voll ins Schwarze. In Sachen Kabel hat rein von der Masse der Anschlussmöglichkeiten auch Be Quiet die Nase vorn, die beiden anderen Hersteller statten ihre Stromspender aber auch mit allen möglichen Steckern aus. 

Was die Leistungsfähigkeit angeht, reihen sich die Netzteile des Updates in die vorherigen Stromspender ein. Teilweise im oberen Bereich, teilweise aber auch im Mittelfeld. Angesichts des gemessenen Bereichs, der immer sehr eng ist, spielen wie schon bisher die Gold- oder Silberspezifikationen eine zweitrangige Rolle und sind nicht das Zünglein an der Waage. Auch die Geräuschentwicklung ist schwer einzuordnen. Von den reinen Messwerten sind die neuen Netzteile oft nicht sehr überzeugend, das subjektive Empfinden sagt hier aber wieder, dass sich alle auf einem angenehmen Level ohne nervig aufdrehende Lüfter befinden. Ebenso sind keine hohen Töne zu hören, viel mehr dumpfe Geräusche, die im Gehäuseinneren wohl eliminiert werden sollten.

Hiermit möchte ich mein Fazit abschließen. Sollten Fragen offen geblieben sein, oder ich etwas vergessen haben (so wird es bestimmt sein), so löchert mich ruhig. Da ich gerade sehr viel Stress habe, bleibt das leider nicht aus. Nun aber wieder viel Spaß beim Lesen.
​*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​


----------



## Klutten (22. Februar 2010)

*XFX Black Edition 750 Watt*
XFX, hierzulande bisher eher dafür bekannt Grafikkarten und Mainboards für Enthusiasten zu vermarkten, startet mit seinen Netzteilen in einen neuen Markt durch. Der Käufer hat hierbei die Möglichkeit unter drei Modellen mit 650, 750 oder 850 Watt auszuwählen. Wie schon bei anderen Produkten kommen auch die Netzteile mit einer aggressiven Optik daher und stechen positiv aus der breiten Masse hervor. Neben der Optik steht natürlich auch die Leistung im Fokus. So ist das Netzteil "80Plus Silber"-zertifiziert und kommt mit einer langen Garantiezeit von 5 Jahren nach Produktregistrierung daher.

Details und technische Daten gibt es etwas weiter unten - ob dieses Teil aber in eure Preisvorstellung passt, erfahrt ihr sofort.

Kostenpunkt: aktuell zwischen 125 und 150 Euro -> PCGH Preisvergleich
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Lieferumfang & Kabellängen*

Der Lieferumfang des Netzteils ist im Überblick sehr stimmig und gibt nur wenige Punkte zu beanstanden. Einzig ein paar Kabelbinder würden hier das Gesamtbild vollenden. XFX legt ansonsten alles nötige bei, was für einen reibungslosen Betrieb notwendig ist. Wer auf den ersten Blick Schrauben vermisst, wird diese bereits im Gehäuse verschraubt wiederfinden. Als nächstes findet man in der Verpackung eine kleine Anleitung, die die nötigen Schritte der Montage und einige Features beinhaltet - wichtig hier für Modder - eine Pin-Belegung der Stecker ist vorhanden. Baut man den Karton etwas weiter auseinander, so gelangt man zur Kabeltasche, die aus einem widerstandsfähigen Mesh gefertigt ist und platzsparend in der Mitte gefaltet werden kann. Dies zeigen die beiden folgenden Bilder. Auch das Design der geteilten Tasche ist schick, so ziert diese ein Ornament im berühmten XFX-Grün und der altbekannte Werbespruch "XFX play hard".

Die beiliegenden Kabel sind alle wohl sortiert und natürlich beschriftet. XFX legt dem Netzteil Kaltgerätekabel für beide Stromnetze bei - 110 und 230 Volt.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das folgende Diagramm gibt einen groben Überblick über die gelieferten Kabellängen und die Steckerabstände wieder. Die Längenangaben an der Oberkante beziehen sich allerdings immer nur auf die Länge bis zum ersten Stecker - ein kleiner Designfehler, den ich nach viel Arbeit nicht mehr ausmerzen möchte. Um trotzdem exakte Angaben machen zu können, habe ich eine Tabelle angefügt, die Interessierten weiter helfen sollte. Wie zu sehen ist, sind einige wichtige Kabel fest am Netzteil verdrahtet, hier ist es für ein absolut sauberes Kabelmanagement leider etwas hinderlich, dass beide EPS-Stecker untergebracht werden müssen. Die modularen Strippen gliedern sich dann fein säuberlich in SATA- und Molex-Kabel mit unterschiedlichen Längen auf.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Auf den folgenden Bildern habe ich die Güte und Beschaffenheit der Kabel etwas genauer unter die Lupe genommen. Auf dem ersten der vier Bilder sind die beiden EPS-Stecker abgebildet, ein 8-Pin und ein 4+4-Pin Stecker, was dieses Netzteil auch für das EVGA Classified und satte Overclocking-Sessions auszeichnet. Etwas ungeschickt finde ich die Beschaffenheit der PCI-E-Kabel, die durch die Anbringung des kleinen Bogens zum 2-Pin-Anschluss sehr störrisch sind und nur mit etwas Aufwand montiert werden können. Probleme bekommt an dieser Stelle auch der, der seine Kabel sleeven möchte. Der Bogen wird sich da als kleines Hindernis erweisen. 

Positiv anzumerken sei, dass alle Stecker in schwarz gehalten sind und sich hier keine Farborgien in hässlichem weiß abspielen. Die Rasterung der Molex- und SATA-Kabel ist sehr ausgeprägt und ein Abrutschen der Stecker nahezu unmöglich. Die Molex-Stecker sind ebenso mit einem Mechanismus zum einfachen Entfernen ausgestattet. Schlussendlich bleibt die Bewertung des verwendeten Sleeves übrig. Insgesamt ist XFX hier mit gutem Material zu Wege und nutzt relativ blickdichten Sleeve. Zu Gunsten der Flexibilität sind die Kabel auf den letzten Zentimetern frei, der Schrumpfschlauch aber sehr sorgfältig und mit gleichmäßigen Längen angebracht. Um ein Verrutschen zu verhindern, sind Kabel und Shrink miteinander verklebt.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Technische Daten & Features*

Hier zunächst die wichtigsten Daten des Herstellers in einer kurzen Übersicht:


feine Spannungsregulierung (±3%)
Hohe Effizienz (bis 88%)
DC/DC Spannungswandler für +3.3V und +5V
Japanische High-Quality-Kondensatoren (105°C)
Solid polymer caps provide enhanced reliability and stability
Ultra-slient Lüfter für leisen und kühlen Betrieb (135mm)
Unterstützt NVIDIA SLI oder ATI  CrossFireSysteme
ATX12V und EPS12V Standard 2.3
Single 12V-Schiene
Aktives PFC
Modular Kabelmanagement
Energy Star 4.0 und RoHS spezifiziert
5 Jahre Garantie (nach Produktregistrierung)
Größe:
*Impressionen & Verarbeitung*

Ein paar besondere Eindrücke dürfen natürlich nicht fehlen. Sehr gelungen ist die Oberfläche des Netzteils in einem Steingrau mit leichten Einschlüssen - ein Basalt-Effekt. Mit dem verbauten grünen Lüfter ist diese Kombination ein echter Hingucker im Spielerechner und durch die aggressive Form definitiv nicht sehr oft anzutreffen. Rein äußerlich weist der Proband von XFX noch einige weitere Schmankerl auf, so sind zum Beispiel metallische Logos auf der Lüfternabe und der Rückseite aufgebracht. Ein separater Netzteilschalter ist hier natürlich mit von der Partie.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die nächsten Bilder zeigen das Innenleben des Netzteils. Man erkennt zunächst die beengten Platzverhältnisse und den großen schwarzen Metallrahmen des Lüfter, der das Gehäuse stabilisiert und gleichzeitig Designelement ist. Alle Kabel sind sauber in Endhülsen verlötet und mit Schrumpfschlauch gesichert. Ein Kabelbinder dient als Zugentlastung. Auf der anderen Seite entdeckt man hinter einer isolierenden Folie die Spulen des aktiven Leistungskorrekturfilters (kurz - active PFC), die wie viele andere Bauteile gegen lästige Schwingungen verklebt sind. Auch an der Sekundärseite in der Nähe der modularen Anbindung befinden sich stabilisierende Bauteile, die verklebt sind. Alles in Allem eine aufwändige und sehr saubere Verarbeitung.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Draufsicht zeigt die wohlgeordnete Platzanordnung im Stromspender und die Kühlkörper. Diese sind gemessen an der Leistungsklasse verhältnismäßig klein dimensioniert, allerdings ist trotzdem keine große Hitzeentwicklung zu erwarten. Der Lüfter hält alle Bauteile auf passabler Temperatur. Das zweite Bild zeigt die DC-DC-Chopper, die für eine möglichst gleichmäßige Spannungsumwandlung sorgen. Solide Kapazitoren sind hier verbaut, die bis zu 105 °C spezifiziert sind. Die weiteren Bilder zeigen dann noch einmal die sehr gute Verarbeitung der verschiedenen Stromschienen auf der Sekundärseite mit den fest verdrahteten Kabeln des Netzteiles. Beanstandungen gibt es keine, auch der Masseanschluss zum Gehäuse ist sehr sauber gearbeitet und wurde vor dem Lackieren ausgespart.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Leistung*

Unter diesem Punkt findet ihr nur Daten zum jeweiligen Netzteil, vergleichende Werte und Diagramme sind direkt in den Startbeitrag dieses Roundups eingebunden. Zu den Werten, die sich einem Vergleich stellen müssen, gehören neben der Effizienz auch die Geräuschentwicklung.

Das folgende Diagramm bietet somit nur einen kurzen Überblick über die zur Verfügung gestellte Leistung im Lastpunkt von 50% (~370 Watt). Da nicht jeder ein Multimeter zur Hand hat, sind Werte der Software "Everest Ultimate" ebenfalls dargestellt. Somit kann zumindest ansatzweise auf einfacher Ebene verglichen werden um mögliche Fehlerquellen bei einem Problem einzugrenzen. Es ist deutlich erkennbar, dass die Spannungen selbst unter Last sehr stabil sind und nicht abfallen. Negative Werte werden rot dargestellt (sofern vorhanden).
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​


----------



## Klutten (22. Februar 2010)

*Corsair HX850 W*
Das HX850 W rundet dieses Testfeld nach oben ab und entstammt einer Schmiede, die für absolute High-End-Produkte steht. Neben Speicherprodukten stellen die Netzteile bei Corsair mittlerweile den größten Bereich im Portfolio dar und sind in jeder erdenklichen Leistungsklasse zu bekommen. Auf der Homepage findet man angefangen mit 450, 650, 750, 850 und 1.000 Watt die HX-Serie als Speerspitze, die von einer Vielzahl an weiteren Netzteilen ein wirklich komplettes Angebot bietet.

  Neben der für diesen Test wichtigen hohen Effizienz (80 Plus Silber), bietet Corsair eine 7-jährige Garantie, die sicher so manchen Rechner überdauern wird. Begründet wird diese Garantie mit der Verwendung feinster elektronischer Komponenten in Industriequalität. Stimmen die Herstellerangaben, so könnte man sogar eine Gold-Zertifizierung erhalten, allerdings setzt Corsair auf Understatement und zeichnet nur mit Silber aus.

Kostenpunkt: aktuell zwischen 130 und 180 Euro -> PCGH Preisvergleich
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Lieferumfang & Kabellängen*

Schon auf den ersten Blick zeigt sich, dass Corsair bei seinem Netzteil keine Kompromisse eingeht. Das Zubehör ist umfangreich und durchaus sehr hochwertig. Als erstes fällt dort natürlich der samtene Beutel auf, der das Netzteil vor Beschädigungen schützt und sehr edel aussieht. Die mitgelieferten Kabel befinden sich wie bereits beim XFX-Netzteil in einer Mesh-Tasche, die für Ordnung sorgt. Auf dieser prangt dezent das Logo des Herstellers. Das Logo findet im Zubehör eine weitere Betrachtung, denn es liegt als kleines selbstklebendes Metall-Logo bei und kann so am eigenen Rechner angebracht werden. Weiterhin liegen natürlich Kabelbinder, eine kurze informative Anleitung, Kaltgerätekabel (110V und 230V) und Schrauben bei. Die Anleitung bietet allerdings keine genaue Pinbelegung, weshalb man beim Modden für Sorgfalt sorgen muss. 
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Eine Besonderheit beim HX850 W stellen die modularen Kabel dar, die als  Flachbandkabel ausgelegt sind und somit besonders leicht im Rechner  verlegt werden können. Durch die hier im Test höchste Leistungsklasse,  liegen dem Netzteil insgesamt 6 PCI-E-Kabel zum Anschluss von bis zu 3  leistungsstarken Grafikkarten bei. Molex-, SATA- und FDD-Kabel sind  sauber getrennt.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das folgende Diagramm gibt einen groben Überblick über die gelieferten  Kabellängen und die Steckerabstände wieder. Die Längenangaben an der  Oberkante beziehen sich allerdings immer nur auf die Länge bis zum  ersten Stecker - ein kleiner Designfehler, den ich nach viel Arbeit  nicht mehr ausmerzen möchte. Um trotzdem exakte Angaben machen zu  können, habe ich eine Tabelle angefügt, die Interessierten weiter helfen  sollte. Wie zu sehen ist, sind einige wichtige Kabel fest am Netzteil  verdrahtet.  Die modularen Strippen gliedern sich dann fein säuberlich in SATA- und  Molex-Kabel auf.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Corsair Netzteil kommt mit zwei Arten von Kabeln daher. Während die fest verdrahteten Kabel normal mit einer Ummantelung ausgestattet sind, kommen die modularen Kabel als Flachbandkabel daher und sind im Falle der PCI-E-Kabel mit einem zusätzlichen Kondensator versehen. Besonders gut gelöst sind hier die Stecker. Wie bei vielen anderen Herstellern auch, sind diese modular aufgebaut, Corsair bietet hier allerdings sehr gute Verbindungen, die fein einrasten und sicher verwendet werden können. Die Widerhaken erkennt ihr auf den beiden folgenden Bildern recht gut. Die Enden des Schrumpfschlauches sind für einen besseren Halt verklebt.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Eines der folgenden Bilder zeigt noch einmal den Unterschied der Kabel auf, was in einem gemoddeten Rechner leider nicht gerade für ein einheitliches Bild sorgt. Die Ummantelung ist dafür qualitativ gut, aber leider nicht komplett blickdicht - für eine tolle Optik aber trotzdem ausreichend. Die letzten beiden Bilder bringen noch einmal Details der Flachbandkabel zu Tage. Diese sind sehr flexibel gestaltet, komplett in schwarz gehalten und bei den Molex-Kabeln mit einem Mechanismus zum einfachen Entfernen ausgestattet.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Technische Daten & Features*

 Hier zunächst die wichtigsten Daten des Herstellers in einer kurzen  Übersicht:


Volle Leistungsentfaltung bei Temperaturen von max. 50°C
Bis zu 90% Effizienz unter realen Bedingungen
                 Einfache +12V-Schiene für eine Leistung von bis zu 70A
                 Bereit für Multi-GPU-Systeme mit bis zu 3 vollwertigen Karten
                 Japanische Kondensatoren, die bis 105°C spezifiziert sind
                 Activer Leistungskorrekturfaktor (active PFC) mit einer Effizienz von 99%
                 Unterstützt ATX12V 2.3 und EPS12V 2.91 Standards. Abwärtskompatibel mit ATX12V  2.01
                 Automatische Umschaltung zwischen Spannungen von 90-264V
                 Umfangreiche Sicherheit durch Überspannungs- und Überhitzungsschutz
                 Größe:  150mm x 180mm x 86mm
                 Mittlere Zeit bis zu einem möglichen Ausfall (MTBF):  100,000 Stunden
*Impressionen & Verarbeitung*

Impressionen gehören wie üblich zu den schönsten Punkten bei einem Test, und das ändert sich auch bei diesem Netzteil nicht. Das HX850 W kommt in einem dezenten schwarz matten Outfit daher und weist eine sehr wertige Verarbeitung auf, die selbst einige wohl durchdachte Details aufweist - z.B. der gute und sehr stabile Kantenschutz am Ausgang der festen Kabel. An der Rückseite befindet sich neben einem separaten Netzteilschalter noch einmal eine schicke Kennzeichnung und der luftige Freiraum in Hexagonal-Form.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die direkte Draufsicht auf die Anschlussseite zeigt ein sehr aufgeräumtes Bild. Die Anschlüsse sind fast komplett im Gehäuse versenkt und sehr kompakt angeordnet. Der große Lüfter nimmt nahezu die komplette Fläche der Unterseite ein und versteckt sich hinter einem schlichten schwarzen Gitter mit edlem Corsair-Logo auf der Nabe. Sodann geht es auch schon zu einer Begutachtung des inneren Aufbaus. Ein erster Blick zeigt, dass auch Corsair aktiv versucht Schwingungen und damit hörbare Nebengeräusche zu unterbinden - ummantelte Spulen. Ein weiterer Blick auf die beiden Seitenansichten offenbart ein sehr aufgeräumtes Bild mit viel Platz, auch Zugentlastungen wurden nicht vergessen.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Draufsicht zeigt ebenfalls die klare Struktur im Herzen des Netzteils und es fällt auf, dass hier mit sehr kleinen Kühlkörpern gearbeitet wird. Die hohe Effizienz sorgt anscheinend nur für eine geringe Abwärme. Die Verlegung der Kabel bis zur Anschlussplatine ist vorbildlich und sehr sauber. Aus dieser Perspektive zwar schwer zu erkennen, verbirgt sich unter all den Bauteilen ein schwarzes PCB, welches die hochwertige Verarbeitung stützt.

Die weiteren Bilder zeigen, dass auch bei diesem Netzteil bereits direkt am Eingang der Primärseite aufwändig gefiltert wird um so Ungleichmäßigkeiten zu eliminieren. Kondensatoren, die für Temperaturen von bis zu 105 °C spezifiziert sind, stehen hinter einer massiven Kühlplatte Spalier und im zentralen Blickfeld befinden sich die massiven DC/DC-Konverter. Das letzte Bild in dieser Gruppe sagt mehr als 1.000 Worte. Ein Blick auf die perfekt verarbeitete Platine lässt das Herz jeden Technikliebhabers höher schlagen.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Leistung*

Unter diesem Punkt findet ihr nur Daten zum jeweiligen Netzteil,  vergleichende Werte und Diagramme sind direkt in den Startbeitrag dieses  Roundups eingebunden. Zu den Werten, die sich einem Vergleich stellen  müssen, gehören neben der Effizienz auch die Geräuschentwicklung.

Das folgende Diagramm bietet somit nur einen kurzen Überblick über die  zur Verfügung gestellte Leistung im Lastpunkt von 50% (~370 Watt). Da  nicht jeder ein Multimeter zur Hand hat, sind Werte der Software  "Everest Ultimate" ebenfalls dargestellt. Somit kann zumindest  ansatzweise auf einfacher Ebene verglichen werden um mögliche  Fehlerquellen bei einem Problem einzugrenzen. Es ist deutlich erkennbar,  dass die realen Spannungen selbst unter Last sehr stabil sind und nicht  abfallen. Negative Werte sind rot dargestellt, da diese aber der "ungenauen" Software entstammen, sollte man dies nicht überbewerten. Zudem sind die Abweichungen sehr gering.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​


----------



## Klutten (22. Februar 2010)

*Silverstone SST-ST75F-P*
Wohl kaum ein Hersteller kann ein so komplettes Produktportfolio aufzeigen, wie es Silverstone mit seiner Vielzahl an Netzteilen vormacht. Wer hier nicht fündig wird, der macht etwas falsch. 

In der ersten von sechs Serien stehen dort Modelle der „Strider-Serie“ und denen voran die effizientesten Vertreter, die mit dem Silber-Zertifikat und mit einem „Plus“ im Namen gekennzeichnet sind. Die komplette Serie stellt eine volle Bandbreite von 350 – 1.500 Watt zur Verfügung, die hier vorgestellte Serie „Strider Plus“ begnügt sich mit Modellen der Leistungsklasse von 750 – 1.000 Watt. Als Besonderheit weisen diese eine volle Modularität der Anschlusskabel und eine sehr kompakte Bauweise auf.

  Wie sich dieser Stromspender hier mit seinen 750 Watt schlägt und was es insgesamt zu berichten gibt, erfahrt ihr in diesem Beitrag.

Kostenpunkt: aktuell zwischen 110 und 130 Euro -> PCGH Preisvergleich​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Lieferumfang & Kabellängen*

    Nachdem man die edle und schlicht schwarze Verpackung hinter sich gelassen hat, gelangt man an das Netzteil, welches im Auslieferungszustand bereits voll mit Kabeln bestückt ist. Legen wir dieses aber zunächst zur Seite und widmen uns dem Zubehör.

  Neben einer gut gegliederten Dokumentation, die mehrsprachig, bebildert und mit reichlich Spezifikationen gespickt ist, liegen dem Netzteil viele nützliche Dinge bei. So bekommt man neben ein paar Kabelbindern auch praktische Klettbänder mitgeliefert, die der Ordnung im PC förderlich sind. Im weiteren Zubehör sind neben einem Kaltgerätekabel zwei Sorten Schrauben zu finden – hier seien besonders die Rändelschrauben ( a ´la Lian Li) zu nennen, die eine Montage ohne Werkzeug ermöglichen. Die letzte große Position bilden die modularen Kabel, die hier auf dem Bild nach Zugehörigkeit geordnet sind. Links seht ihr die Stromversorgung des Mainboards, daneben in der Mitte die für die Grafikkarten und auf der rechten Seite Molex- und SATA-Kabel.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das folgende Diagramm gibt einen groben Überblick über die gelieferten   Kabellängen und die Steckerabstände wieder. Die Längenangaben an der   Oberkante beziehen sich allerdings bei den Molex- und SATA-Kabeln nur auf die Länge bis zum   ersten Stecker - ein kleiner Designfehler, den ich nach viel Arbeit   nicht mehr ausmerzen möchte. Um trotzdem exakte Angaben machen zu   können, habe ich eine Tabelle angefügt, die Interessierten weiter helfen   sollte. Wie zu sehen ist, sind alle Kabel modular und somit nicht störend am Netzteil   verdrahtet.  Die modularen Strippen gliedern sich dann fein säuberlich  in SATA- und  Molex-Kabel auf, wobei Letztere auch noch mit guten alten FDD-Steckern ausgestattet sind.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Stromversorgung des Mainboard mit dem ATX- und den möglichen beiden EPS-Kabeln, seht ihr auf den beiden kommenden Bildern. Wie üblich ist auch hier der ATX-Stecker in 20+4 Pins teilbar, die Qualität der Kabelummantelung (ATX-Kabel) ist sehr gut und blickdicht. Die beiden zusätzlichen EPS-Stecker, welche das Netzteil auch für das EVGA Classified hervorheben, sind zwar ungleich lang, dafür aber beide ebenfalls teilbar in 4+4 Pins. Der Fokus liegt hier natürlich eher in der Wahl der idealen Kabellänge im Gehäuse, als bei so einem Extrem-Board begründet. Aber die Möglichkeit ist gegeben.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die beiden nächsten Bilder zeigen die PCI-E-Kabel zum Anschluss der Grafikboliden. Um Verwechselungen vorzubeugen beschriftet Silverstone die Kabel vorbildlich und nutzt an der Grafikkartenseite einen Stecker, der in 6+2 Pins geteilt ist. Die Trennung erfolgt In-Line, sodass eine einfache Montage kein Problem darstellt. Zur Spannungsstabilisierung setzt der Hersteller wie manch anderer auch, auf zusätzliche Kondensatoren im Kabelstrang. Die Platzierung sorgt an der vorliegenden Stelle allerdings für ein etwa 10cm langes Teilstück, welches recht unflexibel ist, möchte man nicht die einzelnen Litzen mit unnötigen Biegespannungen belasten. Wer das Kabel vorsichtig biegt, muss aber nicht befürchten, dass die Endhülsen aus dem Stecker gezogen werden.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Auch an dieser Stelle sagt ein Bild mal wieder mehr als 1.000 Worte. Die Kabelummantelung der einzelnen Kabel gleicht einer Netzstrumpfhose, welche aber sicher an einem schlanken Damenbein hübscher anzusehen ist. Die Funktion wird zwar primär erfüllt, aber sobald man im Gehäuse auch mal einen etwas engeren Bogen legen muss, treten die einzelnen Litzen unschön aus dem Verbund aus, was auf dem zweiten Bild am rechten Rand zu erahnen ist. Das geht sicher auch besser. SATA- und Molex-Stecker sind gut gerastert und ausreichend flexibel.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Technische Daten & Features*

Die technischen Daten des Herstellers in der Übersicht:


100% modulare Kabel
Hohe Energieeffizienz bis 88% (80Plus Silber)
Starke 12V-Single-Schiene
exakte Spannungsregelung ± 3% und geringes Ripple & Noise (Spannungsüberlagerungen)
750 W Dauerleistung bei 40 °C Betriebstemperatur (24h)
 750 W Dauer-, 800 W Spitzenleistung
 geräuscharmer (mind. 19 dBA) 135-mm-Lüfter
Japanische Hauptkondensatoren (bis 85 °C)
 Unterstützung für ATX 12V 2.3 und EPS 12V
 Active PFC (Leistungskorrekturfilter)
 Unterstützung für ATX 12V 2.3 und EPS 12V
Abmaße: 160 x 150 x 95 mm

*Impressionen & Verarbeitung*

Das SST-ST75F-P kommt in einem wunderbar dezenten seidenmatten Schwarz daher und wirkt schlicht und zugleich edel. Wer seinen Rechner ohne viel Zampano aufwerten möchte, der ist hier gut bedient. Auf der Oberseite prangt der eingeprägte Firmenname samt Logo, auf der Seite die technischen Daten. Vorbildlich an der Verbindungsseite ist wieder die farbliche Kennung der Anschlüsse, sowie ein kleiner Anschlussplan anzumerken. Ein erster Blick ins Innenleben präsentiert einen dezenten 135mm-Lüfter und massive Kühlfinnen aus Aluminium, die die Abwärme der Komponenten effektiv abführen sollen.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Innereien des Stromspenders wissen zu überzeugen. Silverstone setzt auf eine einzelne "dicke" 12V-Schiene und bindet diese nebst den anderen Versorgungsspannungen sehr sauber und ordentlich an die Sekundärseite, bzw. eine dortige Anschlussplatine an. Im Bild zu sehen sind auch die massiven Kühlkörper, die mit einem Potenzial beaufschlagt sind. Betrachtet man das linke Bild, so fällt hier ein kleiner Negativpunkt auf. Die nach Außen führende Seite ist zwar sehr großzügig mit einem hexagonalen Gitter versehen, allerdings wird auf einen separaten Netzteilschalter verzichtet - den sicher so mancher vermissen wird. Ein Ausschalten des PCs muss also eventuell über eine schaltbare Steckdose erfolgen.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Leistung*

Unter diesem Punkt findet ihr nur Daten zum jeweiligen Netzteil,   vergleichende Werte und Diagramme sind direkt in den Startbeitrag dieses   Roundups eingebunden. Zu den Werten, die sich einem Vergleich stellen   müssen, gehören neben der Effizienz auch die Geräuschentwicklung.

Das folgende Diagramm bietet somit nur einen kurzen Überblick über die   zur Verfügung gestellte Leistung im Lastpunkt von 50% (~370 Watt). Da   nicht jeder ein Multimeter zur Hand hat, sind Werte der Software   "Everest Ultimate" ebenfalls dargestellt. Somit kann zumindest   ansatzweise auf einfacher Ebene verglichen werden um mögliche   Fehlerquellen bei einem Problem einzugrenzen. Es ist deutlich erkennbar,   dass die realen Spannungen selbst unter Last sehr stabil sind und  nicht  abfallen. Negative Werte sind rot dargestellt und im Falle der Software auch häufig anzutreffen. Da diese aber nur der  "ungenauen" Software entstammen und die realen sehr gut sind, sollte man dies nicht überbewerten. Die Abweichungen sind gering, in ihrer Anzahl aber deutlich häufiger als bei den anderen Netzteilen anzutreffen.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​


----------



## Klutten (22. Februar 2010)

*Seasonic X-Series 650 Watt*
Die X-Serie von Seasonic steht mit dem Wahlspruch "Go for Gold" neben seinem Namen auch für das angestrebte 80Plus-Gold Logo an vorderster Front und bildet die Spitzenposition im Portfolio. Die kleine Serie besteht aktuell nur aus zwei Modellen, einem Netzteil mit 650 und einem mit 750 Watt Leistung, und kommt als voll modulare Version auf den Markt. Hier im Test, die kleinere Variante mit 650 Watt, die das Testfeld auch nach unten begrenzt. Die Besonderheiten dieser beiden Stromspender sind die perfekte Verarbeitung, die absolut hochwertige Materialauswahl und natürlich in der Modularität, die vielen sehr wichtig ist. 

Ob das Netzteil die Erwartungen erfüllt oder sogar toppt, erfahrt ihr in diesem Beitrag.

Kostenpunkt: aktuell zwischen 135 und 180 Euro -> PCGH Preisvergleich
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Lieferumfang & Kabellängen*

Die Qualität dieses Netzteiles überzeugt schon mit dem Anblick der Verpackung. Das schwarz/goldene Design ist schlicht, edel und gefällt auf Anhieb. Nachdem man den Karton geöffnet hat, wird man nicht enttäuscht. Im Inneren findet man ein in Samt verpacktes Netzteil und eine geteilte Tasche, die alle wichtigen Kabel enthält. Auf dieser prangt natürlich wieder das "Go for Gold" - der Name ist schließlich Programm. Die Tasche ist durch ein Klettband gehalten, klappbar.

Zusätzlich sind eine umfangreiche Anleitung mit Bildern und Informationen, Befestigungsschrauben und auch ein kleines Herstellerlogo enthalten. Insgesamt wirkt alles sehr stimmig. Widmet man sich den Kabeln, so stellt man schnell fest, dass auch hier vorzügliche Arbeit geleistet wurde. Das Sortiment ist umfangreich und deckt neben vielen Möglichkeiten auch viele unterschiedliche Längen ab. Hervorzuheben sei an dieser Stelle, dass bei der zusätzlichen Boardspannungsversorgung neben einem einzelnen 4-Pol-EPS-Stecker auch zwei 8-Pol-EPS-Stecker mit an Board sind, die das Netzteil auch für Nutzer eines EVGA Classifieds oder eines anderen High-End-Boards empfehlen.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das folgende Diagramm gibt einen groben Überblick über die gelieferten    Kabellängen und die Steckerabstände wieder. Die Längenangaben an der    Oberkante beziehen sich allerdings bei den Molex- und SATA-Kabeln nur  auf die Länge bis zum   ersten Stecker - ein kleiner Designfehler, den  ich nach viel Arbeit   nicht mehr ausmerzen möchte. Um trotzdem exakte  Angaben machen zu   können, habe ich eine Tabelle angefügt, die  Interessierten weiter helfen   sollte. Wie zu sehen ist, sind alle Kabel  modular und somit nicht störend am Netzteil   verdrahtet.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Bei der Beschreibung der Kabel fangen wir oben links an. Wie bereits erwähnt sind alle Kabel modular am Netzteil anzuschließen und so macht auch der dicke ATX-Strang keine Ausnahme. Netzteilseitig wurde der Strang in zwei Stecker aufgeteilt, die übereinander Platz finden - und das spart auch den solchen in der Breite der Steckerleiste. Die Sleeve-Qualität dieses Kabels ist leider nicht ganz so perfekt gelungen, wie das bei all den anderen Kabeln der Fall ist. Auf dem rechten Bild ist diese Qualität mal ersichtlich. Die Kabel abseits des ATX-Kabels erfreuen den Käufer mit einer nahezu blickdichten Optik und sauberem Abschluss, was die Wertigkeit des Netzteiles unterstreicht. Auch die PCI-E-Kabel sind gelungen. Aus einem Stecker am Netzteil entspringen beide Kabel (6+2 Pins) und sind durch gelben Schrumpfschlauch von allen anderen Leitungen zu unterscheiden. Insgesamt sind jegliche Steckverbinder so aufgebaut, dass diese zwar sehr fest einrasten, aber mit unglaublich wenig Kraft wieder entfernt werden können. Das ist gerade in engen Gehäusen ein toller Vorteil, wenn man an gewissen Stellen schlecht an einen Stecker herankommt. Da dieses Feature auch vom Hersteller angepriesen wurde, kam ich natürlich nicht umhin, dieses genauer anzusehen - es stimmt, die Stecker sind wesentlich bedienerfreundlicher als die anderer Hersteller.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Technische Daten & Features*

 Die technischen Daten und Features des Netzteiles in einer kurzen  Übersicht:​


80Plus Gold Zertifizierung mit sehr guter Effizienz
Patentiertes Anschlussmodul mit integrierter Spannungsregelung
DC-DC Konverter Technik
Patententierte  Hybrid Silent-Fan-Steuerung
Sehr leiser Sanyo Denki San Ace PWM-Lüfter
Massive Polymer-Aluminum Kondensatoren
Solide japanische Kondensatoren (spezifiziert bis105?)
Exakte Spannungsregulation (±3%)
Aktiver Leistungskorrekturfilter (99%)
Beidseitig genutztes PCB-Layout (platzsparend)
Ultra Ventilation (Honeycomb Structure)
Voll modulares Kabeldesign
Unterstützt Multi-GPU-Systeme
Integrierte DC-Kabel (kaum Verdrahtung im Netzteil)
Patentierte, besonders leicht zu entfernende Anschlussstecker
Universelle Eingangsspannung  (110 - 230 Volt)
5 Jahre Garantie
*Impressionen & Verarbeitung*

Kurz und knapp formuliert, weiß das Seasonic Netzteil zu überzeugen. Die komplette Farbgebung des Stromspenders ist auf die Farbe Gold ausgelegt, ohne dabei störend oder protzig zu wirken. Vielmehr unterstreichen die farblichen Akzente das perfekte Äußere und die wirklich sehr gute Verarbeitung. Das Gehäuse, welches als einziges im Testfeld auf einer dreiteiligen Blechkonstruktion basiert, ist sehr stabil und wirkt etwas solider als die der anderen Probanden - die Blechstärke scheint etwas dicker zu sein, das Gefühl kann aber auch konstruktionsbedingt herrühren.

Der große Lüfter, der im normalen Windows-Betrieb nicht mal anspringt und somit einen passiven und lautlosen Betrieb gewährleistet, schlummert unter einem massiven Gitter, welches mit einer hexagonalen Struktur und mittig eingelassenem edlen Firmenlogo versehen ist. In selben Design präsentiert sich auch die Außenseite, die mit einem separaten Netzschalter ausgestattet ist. Die hier vorhandenen Gewinde sind sauber nach der Beschichtung des Gehäuses ausgeführt worden, somit in perfektem Zustand. Auch die Anschlussplatte der modularen Kabel ist tadellos gestaltet. Sie ist passgenau in das Gehäuse eingelassen und mit einer großen Belegungstabelle versehen. Eine Verwechselung der Anschlüsse ist aber aufgrund der Gestaltung sowieso nicht möglich.

Alles in Allem gibt es keinen Mangel - das Gehäuse ist sehr stabil, die Spaltmaße, Kantenqualität und allgemeine Verarbeitung auf allerhöchstem Niveau.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Wirft man einen Blick in das Innere, so könnte man meinen, hier wäre die Hälfte vergessen worden - aber Fehlanzeige. Das Seasonic X-Series mit 650 Watt präsentiert sich aufgeräumt wie kein anderes Netzteil und ist gespickt mit feinster Technik. Dass hier keine großen Kühlkörper verbaut sind, das Netzteil aber teilweise trotzdem passiv betrieben werden kann, ist Lohn der hohen Effizienz und Bauweise. Da die Spannungsregelung direkt auf der Anschlussplatine der Sekundärseite verbaut ist, entfallen eine Menge Kabel, die in erster Linie für die aufgeräumte Optik verantwortlich sind. Ebenso ist die Hauptplatine beidseitig bestückt, was der Hersteller auch gerne in den Vordergrund stellt.

Ein Blick auf die Seiten des Netzteiles zeigt, dass durch die sehr aufgeräumte Platine gewisse Komponenten auf zusätzliche Platinen ausgelagert wurden - hier zum Beispiel auch die Lüftersteuerung. Die Gleichrichterbrücken sind fest mit dem Kühlkörper verschraubt.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die ausgezeichnete Verarbeitungsqualität macht auch beim Netzanschluss keinen Halt. Entgegen vielen anderen Herstellern verbaut Seasonic einen gekapselten Anschluss und verdrahtet die Eingangskondensatoren direkt auf der Hauptplatine. Wie üblich werden auch hier die wichtigsten Bauteile verklebt um störende Nebengeräusche zu eliminieren. Das rechte Bild zeigt noch einmal das aufgeräumte Innere mit den DC-DC-Wandlern und den großen Hauptkondensatoren, die mit bis zu 105 °C spezifiziert sind.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Leistung*

Unter diesem Punkt findet ihr nur Daten zum jeweiligen Netzteil,   vergleichende Werte und Diagramme sind direkt in den Startbeitrag dieses   Roundups eingebunden. Zu den Werten, die sich einem Vergleich stellen   müssen, gehören neben der Effizienz auch die Geräuschentwicklung.

Das folgende Diagramm bietet somit nur einen kurzen Überblick über die   zur Verfügung gestellte Leistung im Lastpunkt von 50% (~370 Watt). Da   nicht jeder ein Multimeter zur Hand hat, sind Werte der Software   "Everest Ultimate" ebenfalls dargestellt. Somit kann zumindest   ansatzweise auf einfacher Ebene verglichen werden um mögliche   Fehlerquellen bei einem Problem einzugrenzen. Es ist deutlich erkennbar,   dass die realen Spannungen selbst unter Last sehr stabil sind und  nicht  abfallen. Negative Werte sind rot dargestellt, da diese aber der  "ungenauen" Software entstammen, sollte man dies nicht überbewerten.  Zudem sind die Abweichungen sehr gering.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​


----------



## Klutten (22. Februar 2010)

*Enermax Modu 87+ 700 Watt*Enermax als Netzteilhersteller ist aus vielen Rechnern kaum noch wegzudenken - und sehr häufig auch die Wahl hier im Forum. Grund genug, um auch einen Stromspender der Top-Klasse unter die Lupe zu nehmen, was hier in Gestalt des 700 Watt Modu87+ geschieht. Das Portfolio des Herstellers ist neben dieser Spitzenklasse mit vielen weiteren Netzeilen ausgestattet, sodass man wohl in nahezu jeder Preisklasse und unterschiedlichsten Wünschen fündig wird. Den Anfang bilden Netzteile knapp unter 400 Watt, die Spitzenposition in Sachen Leistung ist dann bei runden 1.250 Watt zu finden. 

Die hier betrachtete Serie ist in runden Zahlen gestaffelt. Der geneigte Käufer hat die Wahl ziwschen 500 / 600 / 700 und 800 Watt. Das Enermax stolz auf die erbrachte Leitung und Effizienz ist, zeigt sich in der Farbgebung. Die Gold-Zertifizierung sticht zunächst beim hochglänzenden Lüfter ins Auge, setzt sich aber im Folgenden auch bei der Beschriftung und der Kabelummantelung fort. Rundum gelungen ist daher die Optik, die sich vor anderen Herstellern gekonnt in Szene setzt.

Kostenpunkt: aktuell zwischen 145 und 190 Euro -> PCGH Preisvergleich
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Lieferumfang & Kabellängen*

Was spendiert Enermax seinen Käufern? Kurzum, das Zubehör ist stimmig und lässt soweit keine Wünsche offen. Die Anleitung, die sich der Inbetriebnahme widmet ist kurz und knapp in mehreren Sprachen vorhanden. Informationen zur Steckerbelegung findet man leider nicht - im Falle des Falles muss man diese eben selbst dokumentieren. Um die im Rechner verbauten Strippen zu bändigen, legt Enermax dem Modu 87+ einige Klettbänder bei, die im Firmendesign gestaltet sind, Kabelbinder sind nicht enthalten. Zudem findet man neben den üblichen Einbauschrauben, dem Kaltgerätekabel noch  einen kleinen Aufkleber mit Logo und ebenso noch eine nützliche Tasche für die übrigen Kabel. Eine Besonderheit ist eine kleine Metallklammer - die als "Cord-Guard" bezeichnet ist. Diese dient der Sicherung des Kaltgerätekabels und ist bei keinem anderen Probanden vorhanden. Sie erweist sich als nützlich, sollte man mal den Rechner in eingeschaltetem Zustand unter dem Schreibtisch hervor ziehen.

Die modularen Kabel selbst sind sauber und getrennt voneinander im Karton untergebracht. Wie sie sich zusammenstellen, lest ihr unterhalb der Tabelle.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das folgende Diagramm gibt einen groben Überblick über die gelieferten   Kabellängen und die Steckerabstände wieder. Die Längenangaben an der   Oberkante beziehen sich allerdings immer nur auf die Länge bis zum   ersten Stecker - ein kleiner Designfehler, den ich nach viel Arbeit   nicht mehr ausmerzen möchte. Um trotzdem exakte Angaben machen zu   können, habe ich eine Tabelle angefügt, die Interessierten weiter helfen   sollte. Wie zu sehen ist, sind einige wichtige Kabel fest am Netzteil   verdrahtet, was im Falle des zweiten zusätzlichen EPS-Steckers von geringem Nachteil ist.  Die modularen Strippen gliedern sich dann in gemischte SATA- und  Molex-Kabel auf. Zwei weitere Kabel widmen sich jeweils nur SATA, bzw. Molex mit einem angebundenen Floppy-Stecker.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nützliche, aber auch hinderliche Details zeigen sich beim Blick auf die Kabelschar. Auf dem ersten Bild ist der ATX-Strang abgebildet, welcher sauber gesleeved ist. Eine kleine Besonderheit ist der 24-polige Stecker, der nicht geteilt werden kann. Man kann diese Tatsache als nachteilig ansehen, aber mittlerweile sind Boards mit 20-poligem Anschluss zum einen selten und benötigen zum anderen sicher nicht unbedingt ein Netzteil dieser Leistungsklasse. Toll gelöst hat Enermax hingegen die diversen anderen Kabel. Das rechte Bild zeigt die zusätzliche Stromversorgung, die als einzelnes Kabel aus dem Netzteil geführt wird und sich dann erst in der Mitte in die beiden einzelnen Stränge aufteilt. Das setzt sich dann auch bei den PCI-E-Kabeln fort, die sich jeweils erst in der Mitte trennen. Das sorgt für einen aufgeräumten Innenraum und ist ein cleveres Detail, welches selten zu finden ist.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Qualität der Kabelummantelung ist, wie man auf allen Bildern hier erkennen kann, sehr gut und nahezu blickdicht. Besonders schön ist, dass sich die Farbgestaltung vom Einheitsallerlei abhebt und gekonnt die Farben von Enermax und dem 80Plus-Gold-Zertifikat aufnimmt. Die beiden folgenden Bilder widmen sich dann noch einmal den Steckverbindungen. Sowohl Netzteilseitig als auch an den Komponenten sind die Stecker sehr sauber und mit Sicherungen ausgeführt, die fein rasten. Netzteilseitig haken die beiden Klammern etwas, was etwas stört, aber nicht als negativ zu werten ist. Toll sind auch die SATA-Stecker, bei denen die einzelnen Adern leicht entfernt werden können, was besonders die Modder der Gemeinde freuen wird.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Technische Daten & Features*

Die Herstellerangaben in einem kurzen Überblick. Wer genau hinsieht wird festestellen, dass Enermax bei seiner Technologie sehr viel Wert auf Sicherheit und Effizienz legt.​

*80Plus-Gold Zertifizierung:* 87 bis 93 % Effizienz  im 230-V-Netz bei einer Auslastung von 20-100 %
*Dynamic  Hybrid Transformer Topology:* gestaffelte Anordnung und  dynamische Versorgung der  Transformatoren für höchste Effizienz und  stabile Spannung 

*C6 & Hybrid Support:* Unterstützt  die Energiesparmodi (C6- & Hybrid-Modus) durch ZERO LOAD Design (keine   Minimallast erforderlich)
*Air  Cooling by Enermax:* Integrierter  13,9-cm-Lüfter mit patentierter Twister-Lagerung  (MTBF 100.000h )
*SpeedGuard:* 330 1/min bei schwacher Auslastung und max. 900 1/min

*HeatGuard:* Der  Netzteillüfter läuft für 30 bis 60 Sekunden nach dem Abschalten  weiter
*Hybrid Capacitor Array:* Extrem resistente  Feststoffkondensatoren  und Elektrolytkondensatoren
*CordGuard:* Die praktische   Netzsteckersicherung verhindert unfreiwillige  Systemabstürze
*SafeGuard:* Achtfacher Schutzmechanismus gegen Überstrom,  Überspannung,  Unterspannung AC, Unterspannung DC, Überlastung,  Überhitzung,  Kurzschluss sowie unvorhergesehene Stromstöße (OCP, OVP,  AC UVP, DC UVP,  OPP, OTP, SCP und SIP)
Intel  ATX12V v2.3
3 leistungsfähige und massive 12-Volt-Schienen  mit extrem  niedrigem  Ripple-Noise

Vielseitiges modulares  Kabelmanagement
Unterstützt  SLI- und  CrossFireX-Systeme
Volle Leistung auch im Dauerbetrieb bei 50°C  Umgebungstemperatur
 Aktive  Leistungsfaktorkorrektur (PFC) bis zu 99%
Abmessungen: 150mm  x 86mm x 160mm

5 Jahre Garantie

*Impressionen & Verarbeitung*

Das Eingemachte ist bekanntlich das Schönste, und so schauen wir auch dem Enermax Modu87+ unter das Blechkleid. Diese kommt in einer perfekt ausgeführten schwarzen Pulverbeschichtung, die einen seidigen Glanz verteilt. Der Glanz setzt sich dann auch direkt beim eingebauten Lüfter fort. Dieser kommt aus eigener Fertigung (Enermax Twister) und strahlt golden durch das schwarze Gitter, welches im Bereich der Nabe mit einem metallenen Enermax-Logo versehen ist. Wieder ist die Gold-Zertifizierung Bestandteil des Programms zeigt sich in netten Details. An der Außenseite kann man direkt unter dem Netzstecker die Halterungen für die Cord-Guard sehen - gleich daneben den separaten Netzschalter.

In Punkto Sauberkeit zeigt sich auch die Anschlussseite der modularen Kabel von ihrer besten Seite. Hier ist das Modu87+ ein wahrer Saubermann und kommt sehr clean daher, ohne das man das Gefühl hat, hier könnten Anschlussmöglichkeiten fehlen. Das Blech um den Hauptkabelstrang ist sauber mit Kantenschutz eingefasst und mehr gibt es hier nicht zu erblicken. Öffnet man das Netzteil nun, so erblickt man ein sehr aufgeräumtes Inneres. Der Netzanschluss und die direkten Filter sind auf einer eigenen Platine untergebracht, was Enermax auch noch bei weiteren Komponenten zeigt.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Ein Blick auf die beiden Seiten des Netzteiles offenbart wunderschöne blaue Kühlkörper, die schon für sich sprechen. Alle Bauteile sind ordentlich angeordnet und auch die Verkabelung der Anschlussplatine ist mit sehr kurzen Wegen gut gelöst.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der Blick aus der Vogelperspektive zeigt, dass die platzsparende Bauweise von Enermax ein noch kürzeres Gehäuse vertragen könnte - wäre da nicht der Wunsch nach einem großen und leisen Lüfter, der eh schon die gesamte Fläche einnimmt. Das rechte Bild zeigt dann weitere ausgelagerte Baugruppen, hier die Spannungsregelung der anderen Bordspannungen (3,3V und 5V). Wichtige Bauteile wurden miteinander verklebt um wirkungsvoll gegen Nebengeräusche vorzugehen. Die Gleichrichterbrücken sind, wie man unten links erkennen kann, wieder fest mit den Kühlkörpern verschraubt. Einziges kleines Manko ist - rein aus optischer Sicht - die Rückseite der Anschlussplatine. Nachdem man sich an schicken Kühlkörpern sattgesehen hat, trübt dieser Anblick doch etwas das Gesamtbild. Die Ausführung ist aber grundsolide und muss in erster Linie tadellos ihren Dienst vollführen.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Leistung*

Unter diesem Punkt findet ihr nur Daten zum jeweiligen Netzteil, vergleichende Werte und Diagramme sind direkt in den Startbeitrag dieses Roundups eingebunden. Zu den Werten, die sich einem Vergleich stellen müssen, gehören neben der Effizienz auch die Geräuschentwicklung.

Das folgende Diagramm bietet somit nur einen kurzen Überblick über die zur Verfügung gestellte Leistung im Lastpunkt von 50% (~370 Watt). Da nicht jeder ein Multimeter zur Hand hat, sind Werte der Software "Everest Ultimate" ebenfalls dargestellt. Somit kann zumindest ansatzweise auf einfacher Ebene verglichen werden um mögliche Fehlerquellen bei einem Problem einzugrenzen. Es ist deutlich erkennbar, dass die realen Spannungen selbst unter Last sehr stabil sind und nicht abfallen. Negative Werte sind rot dargestellt, da diese aber der "ungenauen" Software entstammen, sollte man dies nicht überbewerten. Zudem sind die Abweichungen sehr gering.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​


----------



## Klutten (22. Februar 2010)

*Cougar GX-Series 800 Watt*    Cougar als eigenständige Marke von HEC Compucase ist spätestens seit der S- oder CM-Serie mit ihrem auffälligen Äußeren in oranger Farbgestaltung nicht mehr aus der Riege hochwertiger Produzenten wegzudenken – und doch gibt es noch eine interne Steigerung. Mit der brandneuen GX-Serie präsentiert Cougar Netzteile mit 600, 700, 800, 900 und 1.050 Watt, die sich in die Riege der 80Plus-Gold-Kandidaten einreihen und damit die zunächst höchste Kategorie der Effektivität erklimmen. Aktuell kommen nur drei der fünf Varianten auf den deutschen Markt, allerdings decken diese mit 600, 800 und 1.050 Watt die wichtigsten Bereiche ab. 

Dieses Roundup soll zeigen, wo sich das Cougar GX800 in das erstklassige Testfeld einordnet und ob die angepriesene Effektivität den Anschaffungspreis der frischen Serie rechtfertigt. Die Optik des Netzteiles kann sich zunächst einmal sehen lassen. Der Großteil des Gehäuses ist mit einer Art Schrumpflack beschichtet und wirkt sehr dezent. Alle Applikationen, also der Rahmen des Lüftergitters, die Bezeichnung und der Markenname nehmen wie bei einigen anderen Probanden gekonnt die 80Plus-Gold-Zertifizierung auf.

Kostenpunkt: aktuell zwischen 170 und 180 Euro -> PCGH Preisvergleich
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Lieferumfang & Kabellängen*

Zubehör gibt es von Cougar natürlich auch, anderes ist auch nicht zu erwarten. Der Hersteller beschränkt sich hier aber auf das Wesentliche und verzichtet auf viele Spielereien. Dem Netzteil liegen Montageschrauben, Kaltgerätestecker und eine Kurzanleitung bei, die wesentliche technische Daten bereit hält. Toll sind die vielen Klettbänder, mit denen man die Kabel im Rechner im Zaum halten kann und die im Cougar-Design daherkommen.

Eine kleine Besonderheit gibt es aber doch. Das beiliegende Cougar-Logo ist schick und kann zum Verschönern des eigenen Rechners dienen. Da die wichtigsten Kabel bereits am Netzteil verbaut sind, fällt der Anteil an modularen Strippen etwas kleiner aus als gewohnt. Insgesamt betrachtet sind diese von toller Qualität und es mangelt auch nicht an Anschlussmöglichkeiten.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das folgende Diagramm gibt einen groben Überblick über die gelieferten   Kabellängen und die Steckerabstände wieder. Die Längenangaben an der   Oberkante beziehen sich allerdings immer nur auf die Länge bis zum   ersten Stecker - ein kleiner Designfehler, den ich nach viel Arbeit   nicht mehr ausmerzen möchte. Um trotzdem exakte Angaben machen zu   können, habe ich eine Tabelle angefügt, die Interessierten weiter helfen   sollte. Wie zu sehen ist, sind einige wichtige Kabel fest am Netzteil   verdrahtet. 
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Werfen wir einen Blick auf die Kabel des Netzteiles. Wie die folgenden Bilder zeigen, sind Kabel von Cougar alles andere als Standard und trotzen dem farblosen Allerlei. Sehr hilfreich erweisen sich die Beschriftungen der Stecker, sodass auch Anfänger im PC-Bau diese leicht dem passenden Gerät/Steckplatz zuweisen können. Der ATX-Stecker ist wie bei fast allen anderen Kandidaten auch, als 20+4 Pin ausgelegt, wobei der kleinere Stecker unter dem anderen leicht durch Nasen gehalten wird. Etwas nervig ist die Anbindung der vielen Varianten der zusätzlichen Spannungsversorgung. Da meist nur ein einzelner der drei Versionen benötigt wird, muss man die anderen eventuell umständlich verstecken – sofern man auf einen aufgeräumten Innenraum wert legt.

Bild drei und vier zeigen die PCI-E-Stecker, mit denen leistungsstarke Grafikkarten mit Strom versorgt werden. Die mit  6+2 Pin Stecker vorliegenden Kabel sind sehr ordentlich bis zum Ende gesleeved und der zusätzliche Stecker dadurch schön kurz angebunden. Sehr gut zu erkennen ist auch, dass alle Kabelummantelungen extra mit Kabelbinder gesichert sind.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Abschließend ein kurzer Blick auf die Qualität des Sleeves. Wie eingangs erwähnt setzt Cougar auf ein auffälliges Äußeres und sehr hohe Qualität beim Sleeve selbst, wie auch bei der Verarbeitung. Die Ummantelungen sind zu fast 100% Blickdicht und durch die Farbgebung lässt sich eigentlich kein Kabel im Inneren erblicken. Wer also etwas Ungewöhnliches sucht, der ist hier genau richtig.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Technische Daten & Features*

 Hier zunächst die wichtigsten Daten des Herstellers in einer kurzen   Übersicht:

 Maximale Effizienz bis 93% Wirkungsgrad (entspricht 80Plus Gold)
RST-Power (Rapid Switch Technology) für weniger Verlustleistung
DC-DC Technik für stabilere Leistung und weniger Wärmeabgabe
CLC-Filter für eine geringe Restwelligkeit < 1% (Ripple & Noise)
ATX Standard in neuester Version 2.3
Unterstützung für Muti-GPU-Systeme
Feststoffkondensatoren garantieren eine lange Lebensdauer
Japanische Hauptkondensatoren (spezifiziert bis 105 °C)
Volle Leistung im Dauerbetrieb bei bis zu 50 °C Umgebungstemperatur
PWM-Lüfter mit hydrodynamischer Lagerung für lange Lebensdauer
Dynamische Lastverteilung auf den 12V-Leitungen
Modulares Kabelmanagement
Entspricht der Rili 2005/32/EG und Energy Star 5.0
Abmessungen: 180 x 150 x 90 mm
Herstellergarantie: 5 Jahre
Umfangreiche Sicherungsfunktionen (OCP,SCP,OVP,UVP,OPP,OTP)

   Im Folgenden sind dann die einzelnen Schutzfunktionen kurz erläutert:

*UVP (Unterspannungsschutz) *Falls die Spannungen auf den einzelnen Leitungen unter einen gewissen Toleranzwert fallen, schaltet sich das Netzteil automatisch ab.
 

*OVP (Überspannungsschutz)* Falls die Spannungen auf den einzelnen Leitungen über einen gewissen Toleranzwert steigen, schaltet sich das Netzteil automatisch ab.
 

*SCP (Kurzschlusssicherung) *Im Falle eines Kurzschlusses verhindert diese Sicherung eine Beschädigung der Kernkomponenten des Netzteils und der einzelnen Systemkomponenten.
 

*OPP (Überlastschutz) *Wenn das System “überdimensioniert“ ist, also mehr Leistung vom Netzteil beansprucht wird als es leisten kann, wird diese Sicherung ausgelöst.
 

*OCP (Überstromschutz) *Sollte die Last auf den einzelnen Leitungen höher sein als angegeben, schaltet das Netzteil automatisch ab.
 

*OTP (Überhitzungsschutz) *Wenn die Temperatur zu hoch ist, schaltet das Netzteil automatisch ab.




*Impressionen & Verarbeitung*

Der schönste Teil der Arbeit folgt zugleich – ein Blick auf das Äußere und ins Innere des Stromspenders. Das Netzteil von Cougar liefert souverän die Qualität der bereits im Handel erhältlichen Serien und bietet eine wirklich stimmige Optik. Gänzlich in Schwarz und Gold gehalten, setzt der Hersteller mit der Farbe und der Oberfläche in Strukturlack Akzente. Insgesamt ist der Rest sehr luftig gehalten. Der 140mm-Lüfter schlummert unter einem Gitter mit großer Hexagonalstruktur und kann seine Luft nahezu ungehindert ansaugen. Der Luftaustritt zur Außenseite des Gehäuses ist mit einer etwas kleineren Struktur ausgestattet, vermutlich folgt Cougar damit dem Ansatz eines leichten Überdrucks und der damit verbundenen sehr gleichmäßigen Kühlung. Im dritten Bild ist auch noch einmal der externe Netzschalter zu sehen, der sehr großzügig ausgelegt ist. Ein kleiner Teil der angesaugten Luft gelangt dann noch über ein schmales Band ins Gehäuseinnere, was aber kein Nachteil sein sollte. Bild vier zeigt abschließend die saubere Anschlussseite des GX800 mit den gekennzeichneten Stromschienen und farblich differenzierten Anschlüssen, die alle denselben Steckertypen nutzen.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Ein Blick auf die jeweilige Seite des GX800 zeigt, dass Cougar die Platzverhältnisse im Gehäuse effizient nutzt - so werden Teile der Elektronik für die geringeren Spannungen auf externe Platinen ausgelagert. Diese sind exzellent gearbeitet und stehen fest auf der Hauptplatine. Die einzelnen Kabel, die seitlich aus dem Gehäuse geführt werden, sind fein säuberlich gebündelt, was den Qualitätsanspruch unterstützt. Biegt man die Isolierfolie der anderen Seite herunter, so erblickt man nur einen der schicken schwarzen Kühlkörper, die insgesamt sehr kompakt sind. Wie der Test zeigt, bleibt das Netzteil aber trotzdem zu jeder Zeit sehr kühl und der Lüfter muss nicht aufdrehen. Vorteil der so verbauten Kühlkörper ist eine Erreichbarkeit aller Bauteile auf der Trägerplatine, die so nicht verdeckt werden.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
In der Draufsicht präsentiert sich das aufgeräumte Innere des GX800 besonders schön. Die schwarze Grundplatine ist sauber bestückt und besteht aus sehr hochwertigem Material. Das macht sie zwar teurer als andere, bei einem Gerät dieser Leistungsklasse kann man das aber sicher erwarten. Das Bild rechts daneben gibt den Blick frei auf die Eingangsseite und die dort verbaute Platine mit den gewohnten Bauteilen (X- und Y-Kondensatoren) zur Filterung störender Potenzialdifferenzen. Zusätzlich verbaut Cougar einen ummantelten Ferrit-Kern.

Die beiden unteren Bilder zeigen weitere Bereiche der Primärseite. Links ist der PFC-Chip, der auf einer extra Platine verlötet und für die Leistungskorrektur der Spannungsversorgung zuständig ist. Direkt dahinter sind weitere Spulen mit darunter liegenden Kondensatoren zu sehen, die eine weiter Filterung übernehmen. Diese sind miteinander verklebt, um nervige Nebengeräusche zu verhindern.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das Bild links gibt den Blick frei auf die Rückseite der Anschlussplatine. Diese ist sehr sauber gearbeitet. Die Klebereste halten normalerweise die stabile Isolierfolie, welche für das Bild natürlich kurzzeitig weichen musste. Auf dem rechten Bild ist dann noch einmal einer der Primärkondensatoren zu sehen, der bis zu einer Temperatur von 105 °C spezifiziert ist. Cougar wirbt hier mit einer besonders langen Lebensdauer gegenüber anderen Bauteilherstellern. Schön kann man auch noch mal einen der schicken Kühlkörper ansehen, die zwar insgesamt sehr kompakt sind, aber eine möglichst große Oberfläche auf geringem Raum bieten.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Leistung*

Unter diesem Punkt findet ihr nur Daten zum jeweiligen Netzteil,   vergleichende Werte und Diagramme sind direkt in den Startbeitrag dieses   Roundups eingebunden. Zu den Werten, die sich einem Vergleich stellen   müssen, gehören neben der Effizienz auch die Geräuschentwicklung.

Das folgende Diagramm bietet somit nur einen kurzen Überblick über die   zur Verfügung gestellte Leistung im Lastpunkt von 50% (~369 Watt). Da   nicht jeder ein Multimeter zur Hand hat, sind Werte der Software   "Everest Ultimate" ebenfalls dargestellt. Somit kann zumindest   ansatzweise auf einfacher Ebene verglichen werden um mögliche   Fehlerquellen bei einem Problem einzugrenzen. Es ist deutlich erkennbar,   dass die realen Spannungen selbst unter Last sehr stabil sind und  nicht  abfallen. Der einzige negative Wert ist rot dargestellt, da dieser aber der   "ungenauen" Software entstammen, sollte man ihn nicht überbewerten.   Zudem ist die Abweichung extrem gering.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​


----------



## Klutten (21. März 2010)

*Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 750 Watt*    Ein Name, der in der Branche hochwertiger Netzteilhersteller in den letzten Jahren immer auf den vordersten Plätzen zu finden war, ist mit Sicherheit Be Quiet. Nahezu jede Leserwahl hiefte den Hersteller auf Platz eins und auch ein Blick in viele Rechner der User hier zeigt, dass Be Quiet allseits beliebt ist. Nachdem es mit der P7-Serie der Dark-Power-Pro-Variante wenige Neuerungen gab, und man sich mehr auf die Ausrichtung darunterliegenden Serien konzentrierte, präsentiert sich die aktuelle P8-Serie mit vielen neuen Features und einer komplett neu ausgerichteten optischen Veränderung.

  Erhältlich sind die Geräte der höchsten Serie „Dark Power Pro“ in Größen, die nicht kleckern sondern klotzen – sind doch 750, 900, 1.000 und 1.200 Watt alles andere als unterdimensioniert. Ich durchleuchte den kleinsten Kandidaten und zeige euch die Features, die sonst nirgends zu finden sind. Seid gespannt.

Kostenpunkt: aktuell zwischen 130 und 170 Euro -> PCGH Preisvergleich
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Lieferumfang & Kabellängen*

Den großen Karton einmal geöffnet, präsentiert sich ein umfangreiches Zubehör in einzelnen kleinen Kartons. Natürlich darf zunächst nicht die obligatorische Bedienungsanleitung fehlen, die mehrsprachig die Installation beschreibt und auch umfangreiche technische Features bereit hält. Weiterhin bekommt man einige Kabelbinder, Montageschrauben, ein Kaltgerätekabel und für jeden Kabelstrang einen Klettband an die Hand, um unliebsame Kabel im Rechner sicher zusammenbinden zu können. Das Bild oben rechts gibt einen Blick auf das sehr umfangreiche Kabelpaket preis. Die einzelnen Strippen sind fein säuberlich drapiert und mit einem hochwertigen Sleeve ummantelt. Mehr dazu aber etwas weiter unten.

Ein besonderes Feature ist im Bild unten rechts abgebildet, die OCK-Platine, mithilfe derer im Bedarfsfall alle vier 12V-Leitungen zu einer sehr leistungsstarken zusammengeschaltet werden können. Zum Betätigen des kleinen Schalters muss man zwar hinter seinen Rechner greifen, dieses Feature ist aber bisher einmalig. Andere Hersteller vertrauen hier auf eine teilweise dynamische Regelung auf den einzelnen Leitungen.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das folgende Diagramm gibt einen groben Überblick über die gelieferten    Kabellängen und die Steckerabstände wieder. Die Längenangaben an der    Oberkante beziehen sich allerdings immer nur auf die Länge bis zum    ersten Stecker - ein kleiner Designfehler, den ich nach viel Arbeit    nicht mehr ausmerzen möchte. Um trotzdem exakte Angaben machen zu    können, habe ich eine Tabelle angefügt, die Interessierten weiter helfen    sollte. Wie zu sehen ist, ist nur der ATX-Strang fest am Netzteil    verdrahtet, alle anderen Leitungen sind modular angebunden.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein schneller Blick auf die beigelegten Kabel offenbart sofort, wofür Be Quiet schon lange bekannt ist - eine gute Verarbeitung. Bis auf den ATX-Strang, bei dem der 4-Pin-Stecker sauber unter dem großen Teil einrastet, ist die Qualität der Ummantelungen sehr gut, dieser könnte allerdings etwas straffer gespannt sein. Das Gesamtbild ist aber sehr stimmig. Alle Stecker sind vorbildlich beschriftet und an jedem Strang befindet sich zusätzlich ein Schild, welches besonders für Anfänger sehr hilfreich sein kann. Erfahrene Bastler können diese einfach entfernen.

Bild drei und vier in dieser Gruppe zeigen die PCIe-Kabel für leistungsstarke Grafikkarten. Netzteilseitig sind die Kabel in einem großen Stecker zusammengeführt und auf Kartenseite sehr großzügig gesleeved um flexibel gebogen werden zu können. 6+2 Pin-Stecker sind homogen aus dem Kabelstrang geführt, ein zusätzlicher störender Kondensator ist nicht mehr vorhanden, wie es noch bei älteren Serien der Fall war.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Qualität der Kabelummantelungen ist, wie das Bild links zeigt, sehr gut und nahezu blickdicht. Daher wirken sie im Case sehr ordentlich. Alle Enden sind unter dem Schrumpfschlauch zusätzlich mit einem Kabelbinder gesichert und verhindern damit ein Verrutschen des Sleeves. Das rechte Bild zeigt ein paar Anschlüsse. Hier sind die Mole-Stecker erfrischend anders, denn diese sind viel kürzer, als man das von den Konkurrenten kennt. Außerdem sind sie leicht zu öffnen, was besonders den Moddern unter uns gefallen dürfte.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Technische Daten & Features*

  Die technischen Daten und Features des Netzteiles in einer kurzen   Übersicht:

Kompatibel zu ATX Version 2.3 und EPS Version 2.92
Hohe Effizienz von 91% (80Plus Silber)
Aktive Leistungskorrektur mit einem Wirkungsgrad von 99%
Geringer Verbrauch im Standby < 0,3 Watt
Hohe Stabilität durch vier getrennte 12V-Leitungen
Innovativer Overclocking Key (12V-Leitungen für hohe Leistung zusammenschaltbar)
Multi-GPU-fähig
DC/DC-Technologie für hohe Effizienz und geringe Abwärme
Hold-up-time von 30 ms gegen Lastschwankungen
Temperatur- und geschwindigkeitsgeregelter 120mm-Lüfter (Be Quiet Silent Wings Lüfter)
Hohe Laufruhe durch Ultra-Silent-Konzept
Hohe Lebensdauer von 100.000 Stunden bei 25 °C
Umfangreiches Kabelmanagement mit flexiblen Kabelausgang
Vier temperaturgeregelte Lüfteranschlüsse
Entspricht aktuellen EU-Richtlinien (EuP, Rohs, WEEE, Energy Star 5.0)
Umfangreiche Sicherungsmechanismen: OVP, UVP, OCP, SCP, OPP, OTP
3 Jahre Herstellergarantie
Vor-Ort-Austauschservice im ersten Jahr
Kostenlose Servicehotline innerhalb Deutschlands

Im Folgenden sind dann die einzelnen Schutzfunktionen kurz erläutert:



*UVP (Unterspannungsschutz) *Falls die Spannungen auf den  einzelnen Leitungen unter einen gewissen Toleranzwert fallen, schaltet  sich das Netzteil automatisch ab.
 

*OVP  (Überspannungsschutz)* Falls die Spannungen auf den einzelnen  Leitungen über einen gewissen Toleranzwert steigen, schaltet sich das  Netzteil automatisch ab.
 

*SCP (Kurzschlusssicherung)  *Im Falle eines Kurzschlusses verhindert diese Sicherung eine  Beschädigung der Kernkomponenten des Netzteils und der einzelnen  Systemkomponenten.
 

*OPP (Überlastschutz) *Wenn  das System “überdimensioniert“ ist, also mehr Leistung vom Netzteil  beansprucht wird als es leisten kann, wird diese Sicherung ausgelöst.
 

*OCP (Überstromschutz) *Sollte die Last auf den  einzelnen Leitungen höher sein als angegeben, schaltet das Netzteil  automatisch ab.
 

*OTP (Überhitzungsschutz) *Wenn  die Temperatur zu hoch ist, schaltet das Netzteil automatisch ab.



*Impressionen & Verarbeitung*

Impressionen zu kommentieren, gehört natürlich zu den schönsten Aufgaben in einem Test und das Be Quiet Dark Power Pro mit 750 Watt macht da keine Ausnahme. Gerade, weil es sich in vielerlei Hinsicht von den anderen Probanden absetzt. 

So fällt sofort auf, dass das komplette Gehäuse nach außen hin nicht aus einfachem Blech besteht, sondern mit einem dünnen Kunststoffüberzug gekapselt ist. Farblich ist dieses seidig dunkelgrau abgestimmt und mit Inbus-Schrauben am Innenleben befestigt. Eine Besonderheit ist der Ausgang des ATX-Stranges. Wo andere Hersteller auf einen einfachen Durchbruch setzen, gibt es hier ein flexibel eingesetztes Gelenk. Dadurch sieht gerade dieser Bereich sehr sauber aus. Eine Augenweide ist auch der 120mm-Lüfter (BQT T12025-HF), der unter einem perfekt in das Design eingebundenen Gitter seinen Dienst verrichtet. Schick geht es auch auf der Seite weiter. Hier prangt statt einem schnöden Aufkleber ein hochwertiges Schild im Metall-Look. Ebenso geht es dann am Heck des DPP 750 weiter. Das hexagonale Gitter ist sehr großzügig angelegt und wird perfekt in einem Kunststoffrahmen eingebettet. Netzstecker und Schalter sind auf einer kleinen Platte angebracht.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Anschlussseite, die die modularen Kabel aufnimmt, wirkt sehr aufgeräumt und durch die nahezu durchgehend schwarzen Buchsen, die plan in der Oberfläche eingebracht sind, ebenso edel. Die Beschriftung der Anschlüsse macht es Anfängern auch an dieser Stelle bei der Verkabelung sehr einfach. Die Draufsicht offenbart dem Betrachter einen aufgeräumten Innenraum und sauber platzierte Bauteile. Die Kühlkörper sind wie bei den anderen Probanden des Updates sehr schmal gehalten und weisen auf eine geringe Wärmeentwicklung hin.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Im Eingangsbereich lässt sich die von anderen Herstellern ebenfalls bevorzugte Eingangsfilterung finden. Wie  mittlerweile üblich, sitzen direkt am Kaltgeräteanschluss zwei X-Kondensatoren sowie ein Y-Kondensator, die für störende Einflüsse aus der heimischen Leitung zuständig sind. Direkt darunter sitzen 2 weitere Spulen, die Filteraufgaben übernehmen. Diese sind aber bereits auf der Hauptplatine angebracht. Der ebenfalls vorhandene Masseanschluss ist gut und sauber platziert, Bauteile die zu Geräuschen neigen, werden gekapselt. Auffällig ist hier, dass das Gehäuse nicht so leicht und vor allen Dingen nicht so weit wie bei anderen Netzteilen demontiert werden kann.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die folgende Gruppe Bilder gibt einen Überblick der verbauten Komponenten. Das Innere des Netzteiles ist zwar übersichtlich und sauber, aber Be Quiet nutzt wirklich jeden Platz, den das vergleichsweise große Gehäuse hergibt. So sind einige Schaltungen auf einer extra Platine untergebracht. Hervorzuheben ist noch die Anschlussplatine der Sekundärseite. Diese sehr sauber verlötet und gibt keinen Anlass zur Sorge. Der abgebildete Primärkondensator ist zwar nur bis 85 °C spezifiziert, angesichts seines Speichervolumens aber mehr als großzügig dimensioniert. Die Sekundärkondensatoren hingegen sind bis 105 °C ausgelegt.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zum Abschluss noch einmal Bilder der zusätzlichen Filterung und den Spannungswandlern, die mittels Wärmeleitpaste an die schmalen aber hohen Kühlkörper geschraubt werden.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Leistung*

Unter diesem Punkt findet ihr nur Daten zum jeweiligen Netzteil,   vergleichende Werte und Diagramme sind direkt in den Startbeitrag dieses   Roundups eingebunden. Zu den Werten, die sich einem Vergleich stellen   müssen, gehören neben der Effizienz auch die Geräuschentwicklung.

Das folgende Diagramm bietet somit nur einen kurzen Überblick über die   zur Verfügung gestellte Leistung im Lastpunkt von 50% (~371 Watt). Da   nicht jeder ein Multimeter zur Hand hat, sind Werte der Software   "Everest Ultimate" ebenfalls dargestellt. Somit kann zumindest   ansatzweise auf einfacher Ebene verglichen werden um mögliche   Fehlerquellen bei einem Problem einzugrenzen. Es ist deutlich erkennbar,   dass die realen Spannungen selbst unter Last sehr stabil sind und  nicht  abfallen. Negative Werte sind rot dargestellt, da diese aber der   "ungenauen" Software entstammen, sollte man dies nicht überbewerten.   Zudem sind die Abweichungen sehr gering.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​


----------



## Klutten (21. März 2010)

*Super Flower Golden Green 700 Watt*Super Flower als alteingesessenem Hersteller von PC-Netzteilen wird auch aktuell noch immer der Ruf eines Noname-Herstellers nachgesagt, geistern doch viele negative Argumente im Internet umher, die von minderwertiger Qualität bei  Bauteilen, der Stabilität oder auch der Verarbeitung berichten. Der Hersteller geht es mit einer neuen Serie selbst an, allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz, sehr hochwertige Technik zu präsentieren. Die Netzteile der „Golden Green Serie“ sind mit einem 80Plus-Gold-Zertifikat ausgestattet und bieten einige tolle Features, die sich erfrischend im aktuellen Roundup von den Konkurrenten abheben. 

Erhältlich sind die Netzteile der Golden Green Serie in Größen zu 600, 700 oder 800 Watt. Wie sich der hier vorliegende verhältnismäßig günstigen Stromspender mit 700 Watt schlägt, soll im folgenden Test geklärt werden.

Kostenpunkt: aktuell zwischen 117 und 137 Euro -> PCGH Preisvergleich
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Lieferumfang & Kabellängen*

Nachdem man den schicken Karton, der allerlei technische Daten aufgedruckt hat hinter sich gelassen hat, gelangt man zum Zubehör des SF-700P14XE. Die Kabel sind fein säuberlich in einer Nylon-Tasche verstaut, wie man sie auch beim Corsair Netzteil findet. Eine Anleitung fehlt bei diesem Sample leider, was ich nicht als erster in den Händen halte, aber der Käufer bekommt diese natürlich mitgeliefert. Die Verpackung gibt aber wie bereits erwähnt jede Menge Details preis. Neben einem passenden Kaltgerätekabel liegen sehr griffige Rändelschrauben bei, die nicht alltäglich sind. Ein Blick auf die modularen Kabel zeigt ein komplettes Sortiment mit sauber verarbeiteten Steckern - mehr dazu etwas weiter unten.

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das folgende Diagramm gibt einen groben Überblick über die gelieferten   Kabellängen und die Steckerabstände wieder. Die Längenangaben an der   Oberkante beziehen sich allerdings immer nur auf die Länge bis zum   ersten Stecker - ein kleiner Designfehler, den ich nach viel Arbeit   nicht mehr ausmerzen möchte. Um trotzdem exakte Angaben machen zu   können, habe ich eine Tabelle angefügt, die Interessierten weiter helfen   sollte. Wie zu sehen ist, sind einige wichtige Kabel fest am Netzteil   verdrahtet.  Die modularen Strippen gliedern sich dann  in SATA- und  Molex-Kabel auf. Als Besonderheit sollte man sein Augenmerk auf die PCIe-Kabel lenken, denn diese sind nicht durchgängig mit 8-Pin-Steckern ausgestattet.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei den Kabeln lässt sich Super Flower nicht die Butter vom Brot nehmen liefert durchgängig eine sehr gute Qualität ab. Alle Strippen sind vorbildlich beschriftet, sodass auch Anfänger ohne Probleme ihren PC verdrahten können. Der 24-polige ATX-Stecker verfügt wie üblich über kleine Nasen, damit der kleine Stecker unter dem großen Steckerteil passgenau seinen Platz findet. Der recht große nicht gesleevte Teil sieht nicht so schick aus, wie bei den meisten anderen Kabeln, erhöht aber die Flexibilität. Gleiches ist bei der zusätzlichen Stromversorgung der CPU anzutreffen.

Die Bilder drei und vier in dieser Gruppe zeigen auf der linken Seite die PCIe-Kabel und rechts die patentierten Stecker, die am Netzteil ihren Platz finden. Der kleine 2-Pin-Stecker für Grafikkarten wird nach hinten aus dem Stecker geführt, weshalb dieser in einem großen Bogen zusammengeführt wird. Dafür sind diese Leitungen sehr weit Ummantelt, was natürlich etwas entschädigt. Die netzteilseitigen Stecker wirken auf den ersten Blick ein wenig klobig, fallen im Alltagsbetrieb aber nicht wirklich auf. Die Stecker sind universell gearbeitet und werden daher für alle Kabel gleichermaßen genutzt. Sie sind griffig und daher gut zu platzieren oder zu entfernen.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Einen großen Pluspunkt bekommt Super Flower für die Qualität der verwendeten Kabel und deren Ummantelung. Wie auch Cougar oder Enermax setzt der Hersteller auf eine besondere Optik und verbaut keinen schlich schwarzen Sleeve, sondern arbeitet einen goldgelben Streifen ein, in dem sich die 80Plus-Gold Zertifizierung widerspiegelt. Die Molex-Stecker sind mit den bekannten Klammern zum leichten Entfernen ausgestattet.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Technische Daten & Features*

  Hier zunächst die wichtigsten Daten des Herstellers in einer kurzen   Übersicht:

ATX Standard in Version 2.2
Stromaufnahme im Standby < 1 Watt
Hohe Effizienz von 90% (entspricht 80Plus Gold)
140mm doppelt gelagerter blauer LED-Lüfter (temperaturgesteuert)
Kondensatoren von Nippon Chemi-Con (spezifiziert bis 105 °C)
Hoher Leistungskorrekturfaktor von 0,99
Umfangreiche Sicherheitsmechanismen: OPP, UVP, OVP, SCP
Patentierte intelligente Thermosteuerung
3 Jahre Herstellergarantie
Abmaße: 180 x 150 x 86 mm

Im Folgenden sind dann die einzelnen Schutzfunktionen kurz erläutert:



*UVP (Unterspannungsschutz) *Falls die Spannungen auf den  einzelnen Leitungen unter einen gewissen Toleranzwert fallen, schaltet  sich das Netzteil automatisch ab.
 

*OVP  (Überspannungsschutz)* Falls die Spannungen auf den einzelnen  Leitungen über einen gewissen Toleranzwert steigen, schaltet sich das  Netzteil automatisch ab.
 

*SCP (Kurzschlusssicherung)  *Im Falle eines Kurzschlusses verhindert diese Sicherung eine  Beschädigung der Kernkomponenten des Netzteils und der einzelnen  Systemkomponenten.
 

*OPP (Überlastschutz) *Wenn  das System “überdimensioniert“ ist, also mehr Leistung vom Netzteil  beansprucht wird als es leisten kann, wird diese Sicherung ausgelöst.

​*Impressionen & Verarbeitung*

Die folgenden Bilder geben einen groben Überblick über das schicke Netzteil. Auf den ersten Blick wirkt das Gehäuse sehr einfach gearbeitet, weist aber eine sehr gute Verarbeitung auf. Das Blech ist nicht so dick wie bei anderen Netzteilen, aber auf die Stabilität hat das keinen Einfluss. Belohnt wird der Käufer dafür mit einem günstigen Verkaufspreis - und einmal verbaut, merkt man davon eh nichts mehr. Der zentral angeordnete und transparente 140mm-Lüfter der temperaturgesteuert ist, ruht unter einem sehr luftigen Lüftergitter mit Super Flower Logo. Sobald dieser bestromt wird, leuchtet er dezent in blau und ist daher gerade für Modding-Projekte geeignet.

Auf dem zweiten Bild ist die Anschlussseite abgebildet. Durch die einheitlichen Stecker wirkt alles sehr aufgeräumt und die wichtigsten Kabel werden sauber aus dem Gehäuse geführt. Nicht benutzte Stecker können bei Bedarf mit kleinen Abdeckkappen aus Silikon bestückt werden. Die Rückseite des Netzteiles ziert ein sehr grobes hexagonales Gitter, durch das die erwärmte Luft ungehindert ins Freie gelangen kann. Seitlich angebracht ist neben dem Netzstecker der separate Netzschalter.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zu den beiden nächsten Bildern gibt es zunächst wenig zu berichten. Alle Kabel sind sauber gebündelt, auch dahinter liegende Kondensatoren sind gerade angeordnet. Auf der anderen Seite erblickt man die beiden Primärkondensatoren und eine verklebte Spule. Hier fällt auf, dass entgegen der Beschreibung des Herstellers nur die kleineren Kondensatoren bis 105 °C spezifiziert sind, die Hauptkomponenten dagegen nur bis 85 °C. 
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Draufsicht zeigt ein sehr übersichtliches Inneres. Die gute Anordnung der Bauteile und die schmalen Kühlkörper bieten dabei die Möglichkeit einer effizienten Kühlung, weil keine Komponenten durch andere verdeckt sind. Anschlussseitig geht auch Super Flower den gewohnten Weg anderer Hersteller und entstört den Eingang des Netzteiles mit auf einer kleinen Platine verbauten Kondensatoren, welche mit einer stabilen Folie gekapselt ist. Am Masseanschluss ist der Lack gründlich entfernt und Bauteile, die zu Nebengeräuschen neigen könnten, sind effektiv verklebt.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Kommen wir zur oft kritisierten Lötqualität, die viele von älteren Serien her kennen wollen. Ich persönlich kann da keine Meinung zu abgeben, denn dieses Modell der Golden Green Serie ist das erste seiner Art, das den Weg in mein heimisches Testcenter gefunden hat. Wie man aber deutlich sehen kann, sind alle Kabel der vier 12V-Schienen sehr sauber verarbeitet und auch dahinter liegende Brücken geben keinen Anlass zum Zweifel an der hohen Qualität. Einzig das Platinenmaterial ist Standardware - angesichts der erfüllten Spezifikation gibt es aber nichts zu meckern. Auch die Anschlussplatine der Sekundärseite entzieht sich jedem Zweifel. Alle Leiterbahnen und Lötpunkte sind sauber verarbeitet und größere Strecken werden mit einem Stück Kabel überbrückt. Hier sind andere Hersteller nicht so gründlich und weisen wesentlich massivere Lötbahnen auf. Hier trotz der Hersteller also allen Zweiflern und bietet Qualität zu günstigem Preis.

Die letzten Bilder bieten dann noch einmal einen Blick auf die schlanken Kühlkörper, die für eine große Oberfläche im oberen Bereich aufgefächert sind und weitere Bauteile.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Leistung*

Unter diesem Punkt findet ihr nur Daten zum jeweiligen Netzteil,  vergleichende Werte und Diagramme sind direkt in den Startbeitrag dieses  Roundups eingebunden. Zu den Werten, die sich einem Vergleich stellen  müssen, gehören neben der Effizienz auch die Geräuschentwicklung.

Das folgende Diagramm bietet somit nur einen kurzen Überblick über die  zur Verfügung gestellte Leistung im Lastpunkt von 50% (~374 Watt). Da  nicht jeder ein Multimeter zur Hand hat, sind Werte der Software  "Everest Ultimate" ebenfalls dargestellt. Somit kann zumindest  ansatzweise auf einfacher Ebene verglichen werden um mögliche  Fehlerquellen bei einem Problem einzugrenzen. Es ist deutlich erkennbar,  dass die realen Spannungen selbst unter Last sehr stabil sind und nicht  abfallen. 
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​


----------



## Klutten (25. April 2010)

Hier geht es zum eigentlichen Thread...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...teile-mit-650-850-watt-im-roundup-2010-a.html​


----------

